# 2005 Spring Snow Goose Migration Reports



## nodakoutdoors.com

Well the reports are just getting started down south. I'm starting the reports thread over 3 weeks earlier than last year. Almost 45K views last spring, this spring should get interesting. If you're curious about last springs migration you can get acquainted below:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=4566

Currently, the snow pack in the flyways is probably the most depressing I've seen since the spring season started. Of course, mother nature could bring snow at any time but the way things are shaping up this winter a guy's got to wonder. Check out the current snow map below:

http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interactive/html/map.html

*MISSOURI*

The first signs of snows are being reporting by hunters and by the state. Not much for numbers but there has been scout flocks reported into central and even some spotty areas to the NW. Nothing holding as the area is still frozen.

*KANSAS*

The Kansas Wildlife and Parks is listing decent pockets of snows all along the S, SE, E and NE parts of the state. The lastest reports are almost a week behind so I'm assuming those numbers have more than likely increased.

*NEBRASKA*

There have been some very spotty reports of a couple scout flocks in the SE, but nothing reliable at this point. The Nebraska Game and Parks is reporting deteriorating ice conditions in the SE so with next to no snow pack things will shape up in the next couple weeks. There are snow geese holding in the S. Central and SW part of the state. Numbers are in the lower thousands, but they are starting to build.

*ILLINOIS*

Best numbers in the central states right now. There has been some reports of a couple spotty flocks in SE Iowa, but nothing to get excited about yet.

*COLORADO*

Numbers are starting. One area in particular is recently showing around 50K snows. I was just in E. Central Colorado last week and there was no snow and open water all over.

*SOUTH DAKOTA*

The first sign of a very small pocket of snows was reported today in Rapid City. With warm temps in the forcast, SD could be unusually early this year but still too early to predict.

It's February 1st, so by no means are things shaping up yet. But with no snow and warm temps forcasted up and down the flyway I see no reason why the migration won't get into swing in the next 2 weeks.

Eye's to the sky...


----------



## tombuddy_90

what about IOWA??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've talked to 2 different people who have heard of birds being spotted in the SE that were scout flocks out of Illinois, but I can't get any concrete word on Iowa so I didn't want to post mere speculation.


----------



## tombuddy_90

thanks for the speady reply. i didn't mean to sound mean in it but thanks.

when u guys think birds will start showing up in westen part of the state?


----------



## Traxion

Just curious, where did the snows show up around Rapid City?? Usually very few to no snows in W. SD, but we are very warm with no snow right now (70 degrees as I type this).


----------



## Gooseman678

Lets hear some predictions on when the snows will arrive in ND? If anyone knows when lastyear snows were being seening in southern Nd? lets hear some replys.....


----------



## mallardhunter

I am guessing it was around the 1st of April because the geese where here a week earlier.


----------



## GooseBuster3

The first scout flock where seen the second week of march in ND, then a cold front pushed through and moved the birds back into SD. Who knows there might not even be a sprinh hunt in ND it might be a spring watch. They could blow through in 2 days if they had nothing stopping from migrating north, and with the snow we have right now it looks pretty grim.


----------



## buckseye

Right now it looks like the eastern side of the state will have some water standing around. Anything west of Devil Lake needs alot of snow or early rains to make sure we have standing water for migration. Over here by Minot it is brown with very little snow in the ditches even. :x


----------



## quackattack

It looks like were suppose to get a little bit of snow and some cold whether throughout the midwest in the next few days. Hopefully we get a few inches in western north dakota so that we get somewhat of a snowline.
:eyeroll: 
Thats about all we can pray for

:beer:


----------



## Squeeker

Can't say for the rest of Sask. but Saskatoon has gotten almost a foot of snow in the last 36 hours. It has been snowing almost non-stop since Friday morning!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

You guys will probably get another 4-5 week period of holding birds. Just curious, do you have any stayovers in N. Sask. that don't go up to the tundra?


----------



## mallard

They also have the tree line that allways holds the birds.I think that ND will have plenty of birds stopping.With all of the rolled corn fields It is very easy pickings for them.What stinks is,we cant hunt them.


----------



## 870 XPRS

mallardhunter said:


> I am guessing it was around the 1st of April because the geese where here a week earlier.


Birds were in the state on the 16th of march for sure. The 13th, 14th, and 15th were questionable as I swore I could see them across the state line, but they definately made a push on the 16th. Here again on the 17th, then it got cold and were gone for 2-3 days. Once, the 20th hit they were here to stay.


----------



## Gooseman678

mallard said:


> With all of the rolled corn fields It is very easy pickings for them.What stinks is,we cant hunt them.


wondering why we cant hunt the birds in the spring that have landed in corn fields that have been nocked down? Let me know......thanxs


----------



## nickle ditch

Squeeker, we didn't gat any of that snow that you guys got. We need some more before spring.


----------



## mallard

Gooseman,This has been discussed before.Unless there is a change in the law ,only for the conservation season,the rolled corn will be considered baited this spring.


----------



## quackattack

Hey guys....I feel dumb asking this but what exactly is "rolled corn"?
Just wanna know so I don't hunt in the wrong field....
I don't got $5,000 to just give away :lol:


----------



## Tony Vandemore

Birds poured into northern Missouri starting Saturday afternoon...


----------



## wheatleyNEB

Ihave been reading that there are a few people seeing birds in Central Nebraska and east. Some reports of limited success of decoying birds on the eastern side of the state.

Just got a nice snow yesterday though so they probably went back south.


----------



## mallard

The rolled cornfields are flat.Everything is smashed down.There is also a ton of feed in those fields.


----------



## birddog131

Hey guys, I need some input/advice:
My g/f is from Sask. and I agreed to head up with her over easter (end of March) I planned to hook up with some guys to do some "shed" hunting in hopes of finding the sheds of some of those big Sask. Whitetails and Muleys: HOWEVER, I see a few guys talking about Sask for snows. I will be there the end of March for 5 days...is anyone planning a trip up that way, or will birds be around. I appologize for my ignorance but I have never thought of hunting up there. I know she is just happy about me going with so, I may as well use it for some hunting. Any help would be appreciated. I check here daily or can be reached at northstarou[email protected]
Thanks guys! I can't believe I didn't think of this earlier......make the lil' lady happy and get to hunt????? :wink: 
help!


----------



## jb

I went out on sunday in central mo and found a I would guess10-15k at Grand Pass Co I did not hunt just went to scout for this week we are forcasted for some light snow here. I did shoot a few last week a few had the rust on thier face from the rice feilds down the Texas web site claims thier is a ton of birds down south I hope they dont just blow by central mo again this year. swan lake updated today and they have 75k with 20k off the area

I hope this help get some of your blood pumping
I will let you all know the next push of birds we get


----------



## Squeeker

northstaroutdoors,

Hunting for Snows does not take place until April 1st. You will need a federal migratory game bird stamp (available at post offices) to hunt Snow geese in Sask.

Check all of the regulations on the Saskatchewan Environment's website:
http://www.se.gov.sk.ca


----------



## SPORTSMAN 700

Have'nt seen any in IOWA as of yet.


----------



## birddog131

Thanks Squeeker- That was what I wanted to know: We are heading to Moose Jaw and I believe we are hooking up with some guys from Saskatoon for our shed hunt. You do any of that?


----------



## Squeeker

Nope, I am kind of a "If it flies it dies" kind of hunter...Don't like looking for stuff that is already on the ground and not moving.

You may also need to go through a bunch of ugly red tape to be able to export back to the States. I think you will need a CITES permit if I am not mistaken to bring sheds back to the US...Could be wrong on this one though; I have never exported any animal parts.


----------



## Squeeker

So where is the snowline sitting in Sask? Nickle ditch, is there any snow left? Where abouts are you exactly?


----------



## brobones

Update on using dark decoys or blue phase decoys Saskatchewan

*This is for the province of Saskatchwan..*

You can not use dark decoys this spring ..No blue phase decoys for this spring If you are running a E-CALLER I just got off of the phone with one of the Feds here in Saskatoon and it will not change till the spring of 2006


----------



## charles

huh?????


----------



## 870 XPRS

Check the location charles--->Canada


----------



## brobones

Sorry for the confusion Charles I edited the post and added Saskatchewan to it.. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3

How about we leave this page to migration reports :roll:


----------



## sucks-2-bu

I HUNTED GAND PASS CO OVER THE WEEKEND WE KILLED 32 bird and seen about 75 THOUSAND


----------



## NEHONKERZ

Lots of SNOW in SE Nebraska right now :******: . In Lincoln we recieved anywhere from 5-8" of snow and it was -2 on wed morning. Weather does look good for next week.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I hear there's snows still holding around Clay Center up to Grand Island on the Platte.

The forcast doesn't look too bad until late next week down there. Things should melt good over the weekend and I wonder if you won't get some small pushes through west of Beatrice.


----------



## Storm

I talked to the game warden that patrols the area north of Lincoln, Nebraska (Saunders County). I asked him if he has seen any snows yet. He said that he has seen some Canada geese flying north, with maybe 10 snows mixed in with them and that was it. Currently we have 4" of snow on the ground here, but it is melting today. They are calling for another artic blast this weekend. I don't see any snow geese moving anytime soon.


----------



## Kooshnitz

Thats good news, they keep comming and comming more north, a few more weeks and hopefully they will be up in the dakotas! Kepp us updated from down south ya'll!

word


----------



## tombuddy_90

hey guys i was wondering

i live here along missouri river about 45 mins. south of Sioux city. i was wondering if any birds could show up this weekend with it going to be in lower 50s for a few days and then drop down in the low 30s. or when might there be a few birds show up around here?

thanks 
thomas


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

You may see some scout flocks, but I doubt anything up towards Sioux City until after the cold snap next week..if not another week after that or more.

My .02


----------



## Brad Harris

There are a few snows down here but we are supposed to get 8 inches of snow starting next wed. so that should slow them done for a few days.


----------



## jporlier

So far things are still looking ok for my hunt. I booked w/ an outfitter for March 10-11 in SE Nebraska. Can't wait!


----------



## jb

Got some on the move today have not seen a ton but a few I am in Columbia Mo and they are headed west north west seen a few flocks of around 25-50 and one with around 200+ birds they are not real high(if that means anything) should be a good day to be out I wish I did not have to work. One group had some speks with them


----------



## jb

ok well I have not seen any more so maybe not such a good day I'll keep looking nothing else to do


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I was told that between Kearney and Hasting NE yesterday there is around 50K hanging around the river.

Sounds like they're starting to come in pretty good into NW Missouri. They're getting decent shooting to boot.

Looks like there was rain showers over the weekend throughout the migration corridor in NE, KS and MS so that should weaken the ice and have water on top of what is left. I wonder how far north they'll push this week. They're calling for colder temps this weekend but highs still almost 40 for NE.


----------



## T Shot

Saw 500 or so in East Central SD this weekend. Not much, but also extremely early.


----------



## ToPe

Has any body seen any snow geese around lincoln or columbus? Mostly dark geese around here.


----------



## SPORTSMAN 700

Bird's have been in SE Iowa for about 3 days :sniper:


----------



## Ithaca1

Drop your c?>!#@#'s grab your socks the snows are pouring into Aberdeen and South Central ND as we speak!!!

Just Kidding!!!

Got you excited.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Birds are pouring into S. Nebraska today. I've heard and read too much to not believe it. From Clay Center to Iowa.

Anyone know how the rainwater basin is doing? Everything I read is birds moving north but not much for stopping.

They're moving in Missouri too, and Texas has been thinning out. There should be some good concentrations somewhere along the KS/NE/MO border by the end of this week....of course it's always somewhat of a guess. :wink:


----------



## J.D.

Chris Hustad said:


> Anyone know how the rainwater basin is doing?


No snow in the basins but there is still plenty of ice around...... they are closed to hunting on Mon. and Tues. but come Wednesday ill be hunting. The basins have got a few birds using the area. :wink:


----------



## Kooshnitz

Awsome, I hear thy are planning on opening the ND snow season for saturday the 19th? Do you think there will be huntable amounts for the following weekend, like around the 26th? I am planning on going home over presidents day weekend and get the gun and stuff. So well see. Should be a early season from what I have heard. Well keep the updates in. Thanks!

Curt


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES

I think that will be a little early for ND, but SD could have huntable numbers by then.


----------



## jb

I went out on Sunday in mid Mo we have fair number of birds they all left early to hit the feilds and they were acting like they are in no big hurry to leave they were not feeding hardly at all most were just sleeping in the feild, heads tucked under the wing sleeping all the geese we shot had no feed in the neck not sure what they are doing but most times when they are on the move they will feed all day and leave a night


----------



## madhunt

hey guys, need a litttle help-I'm an old goose hunter but new to snows. not see many in wis., sorry but I am a non res. and hockey fan. yuk!yuk. now seriuos I am planning goose hunt 3/18 to 4/2-looking to partner. Share expenses! Cook- mean tasting chili-outdoors. I can start in Mo and go all way to Canada. e-mail me or PM me. Would also be interested in paying a guide for 2-4 days to learn "ropes", etc, but, want to follow the path of migration. thanx! a wonderful web site. very impressive-sold retail sporting goods, marine, Lund boats, and guns and tackle-40 years. THIS WEB SITE IS SENDING OUT A "TON" OF GOOD INFO. Great job-Chris and your pARTNERS


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

It was an interesting day for the migration. A lot of birds stopped from the line of Lincoln, NE going west. Some birds were reported up around Norfolk and even around the Missouri R. along the NE/SD border. Most of the bulk is behind but this is the front tip.

Precip/mild temps changing to freezing temps this weekend in NE so it's anyone's guess until next week.


----------



## mallardhunter

Well this week it is going to get colder so it will put them off another week.


----------



## mallardhunter

They were seen on a radar here:
http://www.********************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6576


----------



## Decoyer

First report from the South Dakota Game and Fish:

Feb. 14

Light geese are beginning to move northward off wintering grounds and are pushing into northern Kansas, Nebraska, and extreme southern South Dakota. The Sand Lake hotline currently indicates one small flock of less than 1,000 light geese has been confirmed on Lewis and Clark Lake south of Yankton, SD.

A later report today indicated two small flocks of snow geese between Clayton, SD and Parkston, SD. Both flocks had between 75-100 geese and were spotted 3-5 miles north of Hwy 44 in Hutchinson Co.


----------



## take EM' close

ya they are opening the ND season on the 19th because I have a friend up there that is gonna get after them this weekend. We are also gonna get after them this April...I'm going up there to stay with him and were gonna pound the **** outta them. It will be my first snow goose hunt and hopefully my first snow and blue ever killed and I hope to mount them!! :lol: IT WILL BE A BLAST!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3

You guys are wasting your time if you go out in ND this weekend. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Look at the forcast, its going to get cold again. Plus I highly dought there are any birds in the state yet.


----------



## Kooshnitz

Like I said, I am not going out this weekend, I am going to spend my money wisely and wait until they get up here, going home this weekend to get the hunting supplies and stuff. Should eb a few more weeks before anything happens. Well im out. laters

"wingmaster"


----------



## Brad Harris

Well I took the last few hours off school and saw several large flocks of sobs flying over. There are also a few groups around. In the last week we have killed 300 or so and only 1 collar.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Brad Harris said:


> In the last week we have killed 300 or so and only 1 collar.


I'd consider that a good ratio. I won't begin to put the number on mine with zero collars. It wasn't until last fall that I actually saw one harvested, first in my life!

I envy you for having the time when the time is right! Are you guys decoying, sneaking/pass shooting or both?

Just curious how the birds are decoying.


----------



## J.D.

Man - if I got a collar for every 300 snows harvested I would be one happy man! Ive killed close to 700 since my last leg band. 

What area of the state are you hunting Brad.......Ive got a buddy that has been hunting in the north central part of kansas and hes killed a couple hundred in the last 4-5 days, and one of them was leg banded. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Missouri D.O.C. is logging 4 areas in the state with around 100K today.

100K in Squaw Creek and around 100K on Swan Lake.

In Nebraska all I keep hearing is birds moving to the basins but the Nebraska G.P. is claiming, "the rainwater basins are dry, very few birds in the area."

So they must all be hanging around the Platte R. which is supposedly free of ice.

Numbers are changing daily and if the meteorologists are correct the migration should stay in full swing all week...but all over the flyway is expecting snow this weekend. Most importantly, how warm will it get early next week?

Sounds like this will be a good weekend to be decoying in NW MO, S. Central NE and N. Kansas. Good luck! I'm still patiently waiting up north.

Eyes to the sky...


----------



## mallardhunter

I can't wait much more


----------



## Brad Harris

I am hunting the extreme south east corner of Ks. We are jumping them. We are currentlly building up a water spread for the marshes that the geese seem to love around here. There is supposed to be a north wind for the next few days so that should slow the migration down.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Brad Anderson called me minutes ago, he's between Hastings and Grand Island, NE. He said there's trains of geese going north, and they were moving during the night while they stayed in Hastings.

They're about 1/4 mile up and trucking north fast, nothing is on the ground...all going north. At this time, there's no word where they're stopping.

FYI

Eyes to the Sky...


----------



## mallardhunter

Don't worry I have mine in the sky


----------



## Kooshnitz

haha


----------



## mallardhunter

Tonight I seen some Canada Geese, so it won't be too long now.


----------



## honker

Just saw some honkers flying aroud tonight so they will be here in a few weeks


----------



## purepower

i havent seen much yet normally there landing in the river bottom below my house


----------



## mallardhunter

They aren't there because its forzen.


----------



## Olson21a

Wondering if anyone has seen or heard of any birds in the Clay County area?? Heard today at Cabela's in Owatonna, MN that there is about 100,000 birds at Squaw Creek. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Storm

I went out today and did some driving around 30 miles north of Lincoln, Nebraska. I only saw one lone snow goose on a NRD pond with a broken wing. He was with about 50 Canada Geese that are probably locals. Other than that I saw one field that had some snow goose decoys in it and that was all. They are calling for falling temps starting tonight and going through next week. Also calling for snow Sunday night and into Monday. It will still be a couple of weeks at the earliest before you guys up in ND are seeing any large amounts of snow geese.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

A few small flocks reported between Sioux Falls and Mitchell, SD. Nothing large, but some scouts.

SD Hotline is reported 5K along I-90 out west in SD, and a few along the Missouri River and Lake Andes.

FYI


----------



## J.D.

Since Sunday Nebraska has picked up good numbers of birds daily. Went on a little scouting trip yesterday to find out where most of them were and ended up in area that I would guess had over a million birds using it. Saw approx 20-25 different feeds that were covering whole sections of land. They are really pushing north hard.......


----------



## Olson21a

okay JD sounds great where at exactly were you in Nebraska??


----------



## Brad Anderson

All the snows I saw were west of 281. Didn't see a bird on the ground. 
Drove from Hastings NE to Fargo ND yesterday, following I-80 east to I-29 north. I thought the snow line started near Galchutt/Colfax, but it was getting dark by the time I hit Sioux City.

The water in central NE is open. As for SD, it looked pretty solid to me.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Guy on the refugeforums just said he stepped out side his house at 4:30 pm this afternoon in Norfolk NE and there where waves upon waves headed NE ,maybe you guys down in Yankton SD should get your guns loaded.


----------



## tombuddy_90

hey i live here in between sioux city and omaha and haven't seen any birds this week and doesn't look like this weekend and i was wondering are the birds just going to go around here or will i see a good amount???

thank thomas


----------



## Kooshnitz

damm soon man, gear up!

wingMaster


----------



## curty

Traveled this week from south east Iowa and Missouri borders and didn't see a single bird. Although it was quite cloudy and windy most of the time.


----------



## ToPe

Have not seen to many south of columbus only around 5 flocks some goin south and some goin north. Rain this weekend could through a wrench into things. Any geese on Branched Oak.


----------



## MnDiver

From Sand Lake:

Last Update: February 18, 2005

Migration/ Wildlife: Some small flocks of snow geese entering into southern South Dakota near Yankton, no migration activity to report on Sand Lake yet. A few Bald Eagles have been seen around the Refuge, these birds most likely have wintered in the area. Common wintering wildlife include deer, hawks, owls, pheasants, grouse, goldfinches, sparrows, a variety of mammals and depending upon weather conditions may include some Canada geese and mallard ducks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

W. Basins in Nebraska seem to have the biggest concentrations anywhere right now, and they're scattered all the way east. I'm looking forward to mother nature flipping the switch for the migration!


----------



## mallardhunter

Its pretty warm today they have to be heading north


----------



## win4win

Ive been here just south of Mound City, MO aka Squaw Creek. Had a nice sized flock fly over the farm finally.....few hundred birds. Heard some focks flying and feeding nearby but havent seen that many snows. Mostly seeing Canadas right now. Have 8 sitting on the pond outside the window right now that came in last night and dont want to leave.

Too bad my knee is blown or I would chase some snows up your way.


----------



## grizzly

205,000 sitting on squaw creek today


----------



## jb

they were flying over my house all night last night from dusk untill 2am when I went to bed


----------



## mallardhunter

Some small flocks of snow geese entering into southern South Dakota near Yankton, no migration activity to report on Sand Lake yet.


----------



## mallardhunter

I don't think they will be up here this month, its snowing out right now, we are suppose to get 3-5 inches.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

Thats good to hear to mallard hunter, hold them off for a bit, but we did start packing the trailer tonight..... Let it snow Let it snow Let it Snow.....
Adam


----------



## Goosey

So can anyone tell me what week is probably going to be the best for South Dakota. Every year we go around the 16th of March but only the first year did we really slam em down in Yankton.


----------



## purepower

id say dont come till bout the 20th...depends on how the next 4-6 days go


----------



## Greg_4242

When do you think the snows will make it to MN?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Snow map doesn't seem to show as much as I thought.

http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interactive/html/map.html

Weather forcast looks to be a bit on the cool side, especially north of I-90 in SD. If the forcast is close I'd say Sqaw Creek, MO to the Missouri R. region in SD is where they'll be for the next week. I-80 vicinity in Nebraska should have the most from what I hear.

I'm pondering a trip south next weekend? Should be good for staging numbers anyways.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Greg_4242 said:


> When do you think the snows will make it to MN?


I wouldn't hunt MN in the spring unless there's a lot of flooding in the Mississippi flyway giving them that "short cut" through MN. In other words, I'd hunt either of the Dakotas or Nebraska if I were in your shoes this spring.


----------



## 1700fps

well from what i saw as of this morning, there's no snow on the ground in sioux falls. here in watertown we only got maybe 2-3", but they talkin sunny and 40's by mid-week. most of the snowfall must have been north of watertown? :beer: how much snow did ya'll get in southern ND?


----------



## purepower

bath/aberdeen 3-6 inches


----------



## DockterRehab

When would be the best date to head over to Mitchell, SD, to shoot some Sky Carp?

P.S. Never hunt Minnesota! Too many people *****in about who got where first, and what not...! Believe me i just moved outa that "wonderful" state, because of various reasons.


----------



## mallardhunter

I would give them a couple of weeks


----------



## tombuddy_90

hey guys down here about 45min south of Sioux City Iowa along the missouri seen lotttttttsssssss of cans. but no snows yet. and now today got .5 in of snow and 40s all this week but low 30s next week and weater guy is saying that even colder wearther in 2 weeks so not looking good for a while. :eyeroll:

thomas


----------



## Goose01

Heard from a buddy in Tn/Ky .....said they watched 500,000 snows heading north from arkansas into missouri...

Just went on a hunt in Ky, killed 106 snows, and ross, during conservation order and my sister got her 1st band !!!! ( shes 12 )


----------



## curty

We got about 4 to 5 inches here in southeast NoDak. Not good for the geese but the yotie hunters are lovin it.


----------



## Storm

I was in Lincoln, Nebraska today and saw my first large flock of snows flying over. I was teaching a high school today and talked to an industrial arts teacher who guides on the side. He said they have seen thousands of snows migrating the last couple of days, but have only shot 15. Mainly singles and doubles, but did have a nice flock of 12 glide right in. The are calling for colder temps and possibly snow here in Nebraska for the next week. This should slow things down a bit. I'm heading to Grand Island tomorrow for work so I will post what I see on Wednesday when I get back.


----------



## MrSafety

One of our salesmen just called and said he saw a flock of at least 5000 heading north by Wayne, NE. They got about 2" of snow this weekend but it is mostly gone.


----------



## Ty

report from Norfolk, NE today is many specks and cans heading north. Some scattered flocks of snows but nothing to get excited about yet.


----------



## jb

ok not to change the topic, but I seen some snows last night around midnight heading west north west but not to many. In the last 2-3days I have not seen much I know we still have plenty south of us but not much moving right now local areas seem to be holding fair amouns of birds (not many young birds) hunting has been a little off for me this year but fun still


----------



## administrator

sodakhunta has been removed.

FYI

Now back to the reports.


----------



## GooseBuster3

SD G&F report

Feb. 18-22

In general, snow geese numbers continue to build in the southern and central plains states. Kansas, Nebraska, and Missouri are reporting some increases in light geese over the past several days.

Reports dated Friday, Feb 18th, from officials traveling through Emporia, Kansas, to Brookings, SD, noted that the only snow geese observed were in Kansas near Emporia. The Lake Forney area in Iowa and Desoto National Wildlife Refuge near Omaha, both known for being snow goose hot spots, had no light geese populations at that time.

The Rainwater Basin in south-central Nebraska is reported to be loaded with approximately 1-2 million light geese. It is anticipated that these birds will not move towards South Dakota until the next warm spell.

Information from southern South Dakota still indicate small scattered flocks of birds entering mostly via Bon Homme and Yankton counties.

Late-weekend reports indicated South Dakota's bird entrance could be widening. Lake Andes National Wildlife Refuge is reporting a few scattered birds. McCook County, a bit farther north and just east of Sioux Falls, reported a flock of approximately 5,000 birds. Other weekend reports indicate geese in fields south of Lesterville (Yankton County). Migrating birds in that area consisted of approximately a dozen flocks of 300 to 600 birds each.

Reports dated Monday, Feb. 21, indicated long snow geese flocks of several thousand birds heading northward by Scotland (northern Bon Homme County) and Lesterville (Yankton County). Similar flocks were sighted traveling just to the west of Tabor. Each of the flocks consisted of several thousand geese. Approximately 2500 light geese were seen flying over Lewis and Clark Lake on Monday at sunset.


----------



## grizzly

seward & saline co in nebraska in full swing of the migration

snow goose migration is in full swing with a good push into the area. Most geese and hunting success is found in Zone 1. Hunters averaged three birds per day. Most geese were not decoying well. -- I&E Staff


----------



## NEHONKERZ

Well heres my report from SE Nebraska. Hunted hard 6 out of the last 8 days and lots of geese coming off the missouri and headed west to basins. As far as decoying geese it has been very tough. I would estimate that for every 100 geese that have worked us 2 or 3 will be juvies. I know its still early but the amount of juvies and the poor hatch last spring is going to take it's toll on decoy hunters out there. Hunted today over a very nice spread of 1000+ northwinds and killed 4 adult blues. Our group is averaging 5-12 birds per hunt and only one juvie blue so far this year, yes one juvie. I can't belive it. And last but not least the birds in our area are showing signs of staging. Around noon today geese were flying to the south and the east which usually is a sign of staging geese down here. It's tough but still worth every minute.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've been hearing of huntable numbers in S. SD and some decent scout flocks have been moving towards I-90.

Still waiting on the official word from the state but it seems very possible for them to be staging on the river.


----------



## mallardhunter

Snowing out again here


----------



## Storm

I just returned from two days of business in Grand Island, Nebraska. I saw thousands and thousands of snow geese flying. Right behind the hotel I was staying in there was thousands of snows and blues roosting on a sand pit. I also saw many specks, and Canada geese. Last night it snowed, but most of it was gone today. Driving back from Grand Island to Lincoln on I-80 I saw wave after wave of snows heading north. There is also a nice sized pond right off of interstate east of York, Ne. It was literally completely covered with snows and blues. I could barely even see the water. Right beside that there was thousands feeding a corn field. It's an awesome sight.


----------



## 1700fps

Chris Hustad said:


> I've been hearing of huntable numbers in S. SD and some decent scout flocks have been moving towards I-90.


a co-worker of a friend said he saw quite a few snows along I-90 between Mitchell and SF yesterday. also heard of people shootin some down by Yankton already last weekend. it sounds like the numbers keep multiplying daily down there.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've been hearing the same thing as you, got 2 emails on it as well so I can only believe.

I'm assuming they're only holding on the Missouri R. and flying to I-90 to find more open water (which from I hear won't happen soon). I haven't heard of anyone seeing them on the ground up north, only feeding closer to the river.


----------



## 870 XPRS

I've been in pierre all week and the canadas have been driving me up the wall, but I just got a call this afternoon from a relative who was driving throught he mitchell area and said he saw numerous groups of snows. He said the numbered by the thousands but take that as you want it, I didn't see them. Only saw one very tiny group of snows int he pierre area over the week, numbering about 30.


----------



## mngooser

Heading to Mitchell area and was wondering how farmers are to work with on the conservation season for SOB's. Any out-of-staters have any experiences?


----------



## mngooser

Almost forgot, my brother in law said he saw snows flying over Sioux Falls today.


----------



## watrfowlr

mngooser - How many?


----------



## MnDiver

Sd is similar to Nd if u can find the Landowner they are usually more than willing to let U hunt. This was two years ago and in Northern Sd, but I would guess this would be similar.

Consider yourself lucky, I'm going to end up waiting till Mid March to get out this spring. :x U get a long Easter break this year? I think I talked the wife into skipping out on easter this year&#8230;

Good luck, drop me a line with your results..


----------



## mngooser

He didn't say numbers. I don't believe numbers anyway. He knows what snows look like. Just lets me know where they are flying.


----------



## Decoyer

Just called the SD hotline, Lake andes is now reporting 50 grand. Scattered flocks of up to 5000 birds all along the border, and "huntable numbers" in Bon Homme County, whatever that means. Go get em


----------



## snow chaser

whats the number to the sodak hotline?just waiting for the birds to hit the nodak border and we're out


----------



## KEN W

Here is the same info as on the Hotline....

http://www.sdgfp.info/Wildlife/hunting/ ... ration.htm


----------



## charles

hunted north central MO all this past week. Birds are most certainly heading your way. Numbers peaked about mid-week and decreased daily. all birds were heading NW each day. GIT-ER-DUN :sniper: Wish I had more time to chase em.....


----------



## Greg_4242

Any sign of them crossing into MN yet?


----------



## JackB

I drove from Kearney, Ne. to Norfolk Ne. today and estimate I saw 1-2 million birds. They were on every side of me on the interstate, over the water, south of the water, little groups, mile long groups of 5-10K, clouds of thousands getting ready to land, etc. Nonstop for 45 miles. Three days ago, I was around Geneva and Clay Center Ne. and the near 500K to a million I saw there paled in comparison to what I saw today.

Nothing near Norfolk or north of the interstate however.

63 degrees when I got home and the geese are flying all night, usually east to west or vice versa, but sometimes south and north. Does that help? tee hee


----------



## Storm

I was scouting around looking for snow geese around Lincoln, Nebraska. Basically there is snow geese all over the place. I could either see or hear a group flying over all afternoon. I went out by the place that I always hunt. I have always hunting in the corn fields by a big NDR pond. The land owner around the pond would never let anyone hunt the water, but this year the land around the pond was sold off for acerages. There was one guy who had a small spread on the pond of 50 shell decoys. Just enough to make sure no snow geese are going to stay around, yet not nearly a big enough spread to get any geese. Basically he is ruining a good snow goose roost. They are calling for low temps and snow on Monday, I think this will be a good day to field hunt for snows. They might be a little less wary coming in.


----------



## mallardhunter

Heard some Canadas tonight, its looking good


----------



## DockterRehab

Greg_4242 said:


> Any sign of them crossing into MN yet?


Yo, Greg
sorry to say but hunting snows in Minnesota is a big waste of time. Your either not going to see any, or your gunna see a small number of them, and then your gunna have to deal with Chai Vang shoot'in at ya, or 100 of his non-english speaking foreign relatives. So my advise is to spend the $45 bucks and travel an extra 100 miles across into SD. This way you'll actually bring something home.

P.S. Minnesota hunting........... :lost:


----------



## Greg_4242

Yo DockterRehab,

1. Your smart! (Sarcasm)
The shootings were in Wisconsin!
2. We get enough birds to hunt.

3. Didn't answer my question!
Thanks anyway, you sure were helpful!

P.S. DockterRehab........ :withstupid:


----------



## Ty

Birds are on their way to you guys im sure. Was out in NE nebraska and seen wave after wave catching the south wind heading north.

GIT READY! :beer:


----------



## easycaller

I am hearing about all this movement can anyone speculate on what North MO will be holding this week, 8)


----------



## grizzly

the snows are literally stacked up around lincoln,ne


----------



## fishoutloud

I'm from topeka ks. drove from Lawrence to Topeka tonight, only saw aabout 150 snows and blues. Last week or so the flights around here have been getting far and few between. 
For you guys up north this must be how it feels when old man winter slams the door on you in the fall freeze up with the ducks!!


----------



## grizzly

got an email today stating theres still 300k at squaw creek,mo.so theres still a ton to come.


----------



## fishoutloud

just got back from another scouting trip. found 3k or so on shallow marsh. It's gonna be hard to sleep tonight. Hopefuly they'll be there in the a.m. I usually use a modified choke. does anyone think I should change to improved cyl to jump shoot geese. Also what size shot is best?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

With everything froze, It's hard to believe the birds are hanging out N. of the Missouri R. Heck, Clark County? That's practically in North Dakota.

Watch the weather later this week.

From the SD Hotline:



> The snow goose migration appears to be well established in South Dakota. Larger flocks of snow geese were entering the state over the weekend, and birds were seen farther north.
> 
> Long flocks of geese (50-70,000) were seen near Springfield in Bon Homme County. Another report indicated about 30-50,000 snow geese just one county to the north near Silver Lake (Hutchinson County), where some birds were harvested by hunters who were pass shooting. Hunter reports indicated that wind was needed to get the birds low enough to harvest.
> 
> Approximately 2-3 thousand light geese were sighted around the Ethan Lake area (Hanson County) on 2-26, and approximately 4-5 thousand at the Chip Allen Area (Miner County).
> 
> Other reports indicated light geese were scattered up to the I-90 corridor with good numbers feeding in many fields northwest from Canistota (McCook County) to Howard (Miner County).
> 
> On Sunday, fair numbers were also seen around the Lake Thompson area (Kingsbury County). Reports said high pressure and hunters sneaking upon geese made the hunting challenging.
> 
> On Saturday, Feb. 26, some snow geese were observed further west in the Plankinton and White Lake areas (Aurora County). On Sunday, Feb. 27, near White Lake, approximately 5000 light geese were seen on or near the lake. More light geese, approx. 2000, were seen near Pleasant Lake GPA in southern Aurora County. Later in the afternoon on Sunday, approximately 10,000 light geese were at or near Fish Lake GPA east of Plankinton.
> 
> Respectable numbers were reported in Minnehaha and Brookings Counties, with some flocks of approximately 500 birds reported on Dry Lake in Clark County. Two-to-three thousand snows were said to be scattered throughout western and northwestern Minnehaha County on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Acemallard

Just my 2cp worth but I still think we have 2 to 3 weeks left before we get any huntable numbers in ND. Hope I am wrong I am just itching to get out after them.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## Storm

I scouted around Lincoln, Ne. today and didn't see one snow goose. I was told that there was thousands on Branched Oak Lake, so I drove out there and never saw one snow goose. There were thousands here on Saturday and now not a one.


----------



## Greg_4242

fishoutloud said:


> just got back from another scouting trip. found 3k or so on shallow marsh. It's gonna be hard to sleep tonight. Hopefuly they'll be there in the a.m. I usually use a modified choke. does anyone think I should change to improved cyl to jump shoot geese. Also what size shot is best?


When I jump snows, I normally use my modified choke. I also layer my shells. My first 2 shots I use 4 shot Hevi-shot 31/2"(it = 1 to BB steel) and 2 shot Hevi shot 31/2" for my next two (= to BBB or T steel). More pellets when they're up close and then it provides the power I need when they get out there a ways.

In my old 870 I used 2 shots of 1 shot steel and 3 shots of BB or BBB steel.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

No kidding? The basins have to loaded still.



Storm said:


> I scouted around Lincoln, Ne. today and didn't see one snow goose. I was told that there was thousands on Branched Oak Lake, so I drove out there and never saw one snow goose. There were thousands here on Saturday and now not a one.


----------



## T Shot

Chris I can believe that one. The snows I saw three weekends ago were in Hamlin County, which is just to the east of the south end of clark county...if that makes sense. Anyway, looks like its shaping up to be a wonderful spring break once again! :beer: It just needs to stay a bit cooler for a bit longer. Jump shooters by Thompson??? You dont say... :roll:


----------



## goosehunter21

Was planning on going to South Dakota not this weekend but the next. Will there be big numbers by then or will they be in North Dakota. Where would be the better to hunt. Just looking for opinions.


----------



## RWHONKER

It is tough to say. I am about 60 miles from the South Dakota border and we have 4-5 inches of snow on the ground. The temp was 5 degrees last night and is going to be below normal all week. You just need to watch the weather, things can change really quick. Good luck.


----------



## Ty

reports are that basins are at almost MAX of birds. I live in Norfolk, NE and im thinking this colder weather has set them to be just stacking up in there. I havent seen any flocks here since.


----------



## MrSafety

Another of my salesmen called this morning and said there was a large "mass" of white geese moving north of Mitchell, SD this morning. He estimated near 20,000. He lives in Sioux Falls and is on the road quite a bit. He said they're movin' in! Anyone with accurate info on snow line?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Here's the snowline (what's left of it anyways):

http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interactive/html/map.php


----------



## 1700fps

my "old man" was up in fargo yesterday and he said there's quite a bit of snow up there. he said about Summit on north is where the snow is. i know that here in H2Otown we don't have much around here, most of the fields are open. so i would put the snowline right around the SD/ND border, maybe even a lil south of that even.

RWH, below normal all week?? i'm hearing 40's by thursday..... and that's for us up here in the NE.


----------



## eyehunter

Up here in bismarck we got no snow what so ever. The first small sign of snow goin east is tappen jamestown. But then there is some snow down by herried and pollock i think. Highs in the 40's and 50's all week and 60 on sunday.. SHould be comin quick.


----------



## GooseBuster3

If the birds figure out that the western flyway is wide up (which they will)
It could be all over ND. :lol: That would be to bad.


----------



## Greg_4242

When do you think the birds will start moving through between the south western corner of MN and Sioux Falls?

If asked this question before and I would like an awnser that didn't contain a ton of *****in' about how MN sucks. I know I live here!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I think they're being more sarcastic than anything. They should be rolling through with the high temps, but a lot more birds "swing" around MN in recent springs. That's why you get a lot of recommendations to head west.

Anyone want to take a guess as to what this number is?



> A late-day report from the Lewis and Clark Lake on the southern border noted a flock of snow geese approximately 2 miles wide and a quarter mile deep.


Yesterdays' report from SD.



> A few million snow geese reported in the Rainwater Basin in south-central Nebraska indicate South Dakota is still at the front of the migration. Overall, huntable numbers of geese are scattered from Minnehaha County west to Aurora County and as far north as Clark and Spink counties.
> 
> Much of northeast South Dakota is snow packed with ice-covered wetlands. This snow cover and projected cold temperatures for the week may slow the migration a bit. Birds pushing farther north at this time appear to be eating during the day and heading back south for the evening.
> 
> Various reports from today include:
> 
> Large numbers of geese were seen moving through Hutchinson County with birds feeding in several locations west of the James River. Snow geese were spread from the town of Freeman in Hutchinson County north to Canistota in McCook County.
> A small number of birds were seen in Turner County.
> Smaller flocks of about 1000 to 1500 geese were reported around Brant and Long lakes in Lake County this morning. Late afternoon reports indicated that about 2000-3000 more geese moved into the area during the day.
> Lake Thompson reported a lot more geese moving into the area today, but nothing incredible. Only a few small pockets of open water are there.
> A late-day report estimates snow geese numbers are near 50,000 in McCook Co. The majority of the birds are near the Spencer area. There is also a significant number of geese along the HWY 42 corridor in McCook Co.
> A late-day report from the Lewis and Clark Lake on the southern border noted a flock of snow geese approximately 2 miles wide and a quarter mile deep.


----------



## goose nuker

2 miles wide by a 1/4 deep must be upward of 1.5 mil?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'd have to assume if 1.5 million moved in, you'd hear of the basins emptying which doesn't seem to be the case yet. But either way that sounds huntable to me.

The weather forcast for Thursday - Sunday is looking real warm all over. I'm going to guess there will be a good push this weekend. Looks like it's time to dust off the trailer.


----------



## easycaller

Squaw Creek Biologist posted a new count for SC AS OF 03-01-05 345,000 WITH SKIM ICE ON THE WETLANDS. 8)


----------



## jbaincfl

Do you really think there will be good numbers in ND by this weekend? I would think it would be at least 1 more full week before there will be good numbers.


----------



## gandergrinder

I don't think you will see any birds in Nodak this weekend but if your willing to travel SD should be the ticket. The best hunting is always after they move into a new area.


----------



## Olson21a

Anyone know how far up in South Dakota the birds are???


----------



## mallardhunter

Not up in Aberdeen yet


----------



## pondhopper

5 of us are heading to aberdeen area this weekend. curious if anyone thinks the birds will be up there yet. Guide said birds were coming then offered our deposit back. confusing! From wisconsin wondering if we should head to nebraska or stick with our reservations in aberdeen. any info would help.
thanks.

:sniper:


----------



## mallardhunter

I really don't think they will be up here yet, we still have a few inches of snow on the ground. They are towards the southern edge of the boarder.


----------



## back2hunt

Hello all,

I drove from Sioux Falls to Mitchell and back this morning and saw 15K + snows/blues feeding along I-90. On the way back I saw at least that many again flying north. There were also lots of flocks of birds flying that I never got close enough to identify. Just some info for the snow busters.


----------



## 1187MAN

HELLO ALL,
I AM A NEW MEMBER FROM MINNESOTA AND IM TRAVELING TO LAKE OAHE THIS WEEKEND AND IM WONDERING IF I SHOULD BRING MY SNOW GOOSE ARTILLERY WITH ME?!?!


----------



## purepower

got reports from my g-parents that there were some snows just on the south end of huron flying N. they saw them all the way from Yankton to huron...


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i'm at the super 8 motel in mitchel right now and there are snows flying around all over. from my room i could see cabelas across the interstate from me and i could here them through the closed window. also last night at about 9:00 when i checked in to the hotel, there were snows flying north. i'll be driving from mitchel north to aberdeen today and will report what i see.


----------



## Gillraker

Saw a flock of ~60 Canada's near Tolna this morning! Still a fair amount of snow out there. Temps look good for the next week though....things will change in a hurry.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

just wondering if anyone is seeing any snows in west central ia? i live half way between omaha and sioux city and have only seen one group of about 5 hundred a week ago. hope they make my way this next week. a year ago 4 of us shot right at 100 snows in a 2 week period. all jump shootin. what a blast!! anyway can anyone help me out? seeing any?


----------



## Ty

people are talking like the basins are now at their PEAK. Yet I live a couple hours north of there and not many are coming up this way.

A little more time.


----------



## goose nuker

I'm not familiar with the basins where are they? :withstupid:


----------



## BirdCrusher

There in South Central Nebraska.


----------



## goose nuker

Tommy T thanks :beer:


----------



## pondhopper

just wonderin if anyone knows anything about the snows near aberdeen. Heard reports of several thousand or so in spink co. any local knowledge would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Brad Anderson just called from Grand Island, NE and said the numbers are pretty thin, however, a lot of juvies just showed up.

The birds should work into Cen. SD throught this weekend, and should be huntable numbers all over.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Bruce

Spend the day in SD. Going south on hwy 25 I spotted geese on the ground just south of Desmet. There were scattered small flocks flying north and south. Headed south of Spencer and saw only one flock of about 2,000 birds sitting in a WPA. Spend the evening north of Lake Thompson pass shooting but I guessed wrong. I'm going to wait til next week when things are a little more open.


----------



## fishoutloud

Jeffry energy center in N.E. Kansas is still reporting 40k snows and blues. Went back up to Perry lake and didn't see near the geese that had been there earlieer in the week. Does anyone have any info on how many more birds may be still south of Kansas? If anyone knows any links or sites that would be great! Good huntin' fellas'


----------



## MrSafety

I spoke with a farmer NW of Webster SD yesterday afternoon and he said they have not seen any white geese yet. He did say there were lots of honkers. They still have 1 to 2" of snow yet. He felt that would go this weekend. Next weeks forcast doesn't look overly warm either.


----------



## MnDiver

SD Report:

March 2

Available reports indicate that increasing numbers of light geese are making their way further northward into South Dakota.

Lake County reported approximately 10,000 geese on Lake Herman, with lots of very large flocks flying over the county. There are also about 5000 geese on Lake Henry Waterfowl Production Area in southwest Lake County.

Spink County reports indicated several thousand snow geese showing up on Twin and Cottonwood Lakes. Some geese are staying on the ice, as there is very little if any open water there yet.

A few light geese were reported on the Dixon Game Production Area in Gregory County, which are the first birds detected there.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

still no snows in west central ia. anyone know if we will see any ? alot of canadians and specs around though! warmer temps this week will hopefully bring em. probably going to stay west of us??


----------



## Ryan_Todd

yesterday i drove from mitchell to aberdeen and saw lots of birds in the mitchel area. saw four different fields NE of mitchell that had 5k to 10k birds in each field. the farthest north that i saw birds was just north of hwy 212 between watertown and redfield. the snow line starts about 10 miles south of aberdeen where i was driving. didn't much of any sheet water in any of the fields. many of the flocks that i did see didn't seem like they were in the migrating mood. they were flying in all different directions.


----------



## goose nuker

just heard this lunchtime there are quite a few snows moving just west of mitchell, didn't know numbers but said alot the past three days heading north


----------



## Storm

I just flew from Lincoln, Ne to western Kansas. This took me directly over the eastern part of the rainwater basin. I really didn't see that many snows. I saw a big group on branch oak by Lincoln, and then saw a few smaller lakes holding some. I only saw one flock in the air and none in the fields. Not sure if there are mostly through or there is still some south.


----------



## ToPe

Pretty thin here around columbus ne. Are most of the geese out west around the kearney area. Any geese yet along the kansas nebraska border.


----------



## toad1966

Been seeing alot of birds moving back south the last couple of days. North wind on Mon- Tues seemed to start them back south. Rosses and juvies showed up last weekend and were seeing birds moving from west to east. We still have a lot of birds in SE Nebraska and there really spooky. Not very many birds being taken over decoys in the past few days. I think we need a big storm to scatter em out a little. Very smart damn birds. TOAD


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Brad A. drove up I-29 and saw a good amount of snows along the interstate from Sioux Falls all the way to Watertown.

We got the call and are heading down to SD tomorrow for the weekend. Scouters are very optimistic as we have an opened pond with lots of birds flying over. We'll be between Mitchell and Madison. Supposed to be pretty warm this weekend, should see more birds.


----------



## mallardhunter

Scare them up to us, I might be out and about Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## fishoutloud

Hey ToPe, Just got done checking kansas parks and wildlife weeklly waterfowl reports. Lots of posts for today and sadly not looking very good.Most resivoirs and wildlife areas have ZERO snows and blues. Just a bunch of canadians and specs. The only place where there is saposed to be any is Jeffery energy center. I't located about 65mi. south on hwy63from Dubois Neb. This update was from 2-28. Estamated then to be 40k.


----------



## Garvdog

Hey Chris, you said you saw them all they way up to Watertown huh? How many birds were concentrated in this stretch? I live in Watertown and am trying to decide whether or not I should go out tomorrow afternoon. How far south do you think i'd have to go to get some shooting? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gillraker

Just got a call from a family member in southern ND . He was out feeding his cows and the first strings of snows that he has seen just boiled over  ...heading North!


----------



## jb

I am in central MO we have high birds moving NW right now I have seen around 6 flocks with around 50-250 birds each and I am right in the middle of town a good ways from the MO river


----------



## Dan_Mohn

When will the 4 million in the basins get to South Dakota? You would think the next couple days with the heat wave, but with the cold front next week it'll propbably screw things up. What you you guys think?


----------



## gandergrinder

Reports say birds are pouring into Southern SD. I'll let you know how it goes on Monday. :lol:  Have a good weekend guys.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Nothing moving at all this morining.The cans and specs didnt even go out to feed this morinig. The wind is stiff out of the west norhtwest. About every pond is beginning to open up now. Hopefully some snows will show up this weekend! Good luck to you guys in SD and ND. Looks like slim chances for us down here in western iowa.


----------



## purepower

havent seen any yet but getting very anxiose gonna be with mallardhunter this weekend plan on shooting some on sunday


----------



## DockterRehab

hey guys,
Does anyone have any idea how many brids are in Mitchell, SD right now? Im heading there next weekend-11-12-13, any ideas how many will be in Mitchell then??? And i heard that the Basin is pretty much empty, is that true? if so, where the hell are the 4 million at?

well good luck everyone!!! 
thanks
oh yeah, is there any open water in Mitchell or any sheet water on the fields?


----------



## Kooshnitz

ill tell ya what, if I saw 4 million birds on a field or area. I proable wouldnt tell everyone on the internet about where they are at until I have shot them all...AHHA

jk...good luck to yall in Southern SD, up here in grand forks there isnt much but warm weather and snow melting...

WINGMASTER


----------



## mallardhunter

I seen a flock tonight, it wasn't big, but the fist ones I have seen so far.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Just got off the phone with my brother, said he saw two small flocks of snow geese, along with a few flocks of darks also, a mile north of willow city. Was out that way yesterday, not much for snow after the last couple days. It'll be interesting to see what they do today, I'm going out to check out the situation, i'll report back when i return.

EYES ON THE SKIES FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!! :sniper: :beer:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

i seen a small flock of snows today in southern nd. soon the big flocks will be here. Get ready boys


----------



## dleva

With the forecasters calling for colder weather and snow next week maybe we'll end up with a snow line in either ND or SD.  Either way if the forecast is close to being correct it should slow the birds down.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Just talked to my bro and he saw one flock of about 50 on the water this morining and a bigger flock a mile high heading north/northwest. Maybe we will catch a few yet after all!!! Not very optimistic about it though.
HUNT EM UP HARD FELLA'S!!!!!!! ANYONE ELSE SEEING ANY IN WESTERN IOWA?


----------



## buckseye

We saw about a hundred honks out here in the Upham area. Very beautiful day around 50 degrees with 15-20 mph winds, water running down the hills.


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Spotted my first flock in ND today. Not very big but yes they are here :thumb:


----------



## duckslayer

Seen a few canadians 3 miles north of churches ferry out pike fishing today, they are on their way, it seems early but thats just fine with me, bring em on.....if perch fishing sucks donkey %*$# then bring the snows on.


----------



## goosekiller9

Was ice fishing on a small pond north of Jamestown ND, saw around 25 cans. in group of 1-5, flying very high and north. Dad was driving in from lake cabin and saw group of 20 snows fly right over the fairgrounds in jamestown so it shouldnt be long for us up here- hopefully we still have some sort of snowline. Also how many dekes does it take to get some flocks looking? We have aroung 200 shells and 125 wind socks. Also, what would be good for a calling system? we need a way to get power to our tape player-might just need to use hand call :beer: . Hey Ndoutdoorsman-thats a cool picture-where was that at?

Thanks- any help is great, later

Water report- very little snow left if any in fields-very little sheet water in fields- sloughs still froze over but sheet water on edges


----------



## 870 XPRS

headin out in nodak tomorrow morning, got a few calls from farmers that saw 2-3K in a field this evening. I'll let you know how it turns out later on sunday afternoon.


----------



## fowlhunter7

Birds really pushing through SD. Huge migration today. Still flying north tonight. I wouldn't be surprised to see ND getting some good numbers of birds in the next few days.


----------



## mallardhunter

Seen a bunch more tonight


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Finally some snows, saw several hundred in the air this morning. Alot of bunches of 50 to 60 or more. Did get to sneek up on a small flock of 15 and shot 4 of them. Not bad for the only ones we seen on the water. I never have seen so many specs around here before. Anybody know why so many through here in the spring and not in the fall?? Going back out this afternoon to try and find some more.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Went out in SE ND this morning with some low expectations. Expectations were exceeded as I stumbled upon 4-5 groups on the ground and scattered flocks flying around throughout the morning. In total I probably saw around 30-40K. Nothing substantial and I'm assuming witht he predicted snow and strong N winds tonight that they will be back into SD. There has however been a confirmed kill in ND.


----------



## Bruce

Saw lots of birds in Central SD all the way to the ND border. Big flocks flying south. Boys they are in my fields. Lets go get them


----------



## mallardhunter

Went out tonight and seen alot, but we got out to late and tried setting up, everything was already feeding. Maybe next time.


----------



## lynxx69

Hello everyone,
I just came from the Rain Water Basin.... I was there from Feb 27 to March 6..... Definetly the Main Migration was at a peak in Nebraska during the 27th and 28th... Monday and Tuesday hunters are not allowed to hunt... The birds had moved in big numbers to the north..... I just got back yesturday and there is still alot of geese down there... More than I have ever seen in ND at one time to be honest.... When they said 4 million geese they ment it.... Now there is about 1.5 million left.... Most of the birds are just spreading out through the states.... They are reporting pretty good numbers of birds in Southern South Dakota.... Anyways My brother and I Shot 161 Snows in 5 days... I am proud to say that I am shooting over 100%.... I was using the remington heavy loads... If you are jump shooting I suggest it because I shot approx.. 120 (geese)of the 161 because I had more lethal load.... The money is worth it beleive me.... Anyways I just thought I would give you a report on what I saw in the Rain water Basin (Nebraska).... Have a good one....


----------



## KEN W

Temps in the 50's the past 3 days has melted about 1/2 of our snow in NC ND.More brown than white now.Water standing in low spots.Colder temps the next 10 days will slow it down.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We hunted over by Madison, SD this weekend. 60 degree temps and winds out of the SW left the window open for a migration.......which didn't come for us on the eastside. Both days total, we saw MAYBE 30K birds...very few migrators. We had out 3000 socks and over 200 floaters and only shot 6. :lol: We just didn't have any birds. I will mention, however, that more birds moved at night where we were than during the day (smart birds).

We picked up early and headed west and up HW 281 just north of Mitchell all the way to Jamestown. STRONG west winds kept most birds grounded in the early afternoon, only saw a few heading south until Redfield. Saw some flocks heading towards Scatterwood and we decided to take a detour to Sand Lake when we hit Aberdeen.

I was very surprised to find some big swarms around Sand Lake. I counted 6 BIG clouds and we didn't really eye the refuge that close, and we only scouted around for maybe 10 minutes. I wouldn't be surprised if they have numbers in the 6 digits. We headed north into ND and saw 4 decent feeds from Ellendale to LaMoure. My buddy called at 3:30 and claims he saw 1000 flying north over Valley City on his way home to Fargo.

Weather looks to be cold, it should slow down this week. But the western flyways are looking a lot more solid than the east right now. There was open water all the way to Jamestown when it got dark last night. When it warms up again I don't know how long they'll stay in SD as they blew through the state pretty quick.


----------



## iowa2020

i was in southern sd this weekend... lots of birds and lots of jump shooters... watched an s-10 blazer speed out into a field with shooters out the sunroof and passenger windows...wow! a lot less geese around by sunday night...
took 7 over the decoys from 5 to 30 yds sunday morn... when we had birds we had no wind, when we had wind we had no birds...tough weekend..


----------



## GooseBuster3

Snow geese - 1 Nodak crew - 0... :lol: So far the snows are winning.
It was for sure a rough weekend.

[siteimg]972[/siteimg]

Maybe a guy should quite hunting snows when they wont even come into the spread we hunted over this weekend. :lol:


----------



## FLOYD

I was going fishing in NE SD yesterday morning and I saw about 500 drop right down to 30 yards in a cornfield with MAYBE 100-150 sitting on the ground. About 1/3 of them landed without even circling before I went over a hill. Don't know what the rest did. Then you guys have 3000 dekes out and can't get them in. Makes you wonder why you waste your time.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

thats a nice looking spread tyler. hopefully we can get some in nodak this comming weekend but the weather doesn't look to good.


----------



## DJRooster

Poll...Do most of you find snow geese tougher to hunt or tougher to eat? Just kidding! I actually like them but can't get anyone else in the family interested. There are a few birds starting to trickle in over the beautifull weekend we had but I think it will slow looking at the forecast. But as soon as we get the next warm spell things should heat up considerably.


----------



## mjschuette

reply for can't get my family to eat snows. try making them on the grill just like you make steaks. i make them for my du commitee breasted and quartered marinated in beer, soy, worchester, montreal steak seasoning, add enouph beer to cover birds, let sit over night, next day grill. i like mine med rare. peaple that hate snows love this!


----------



## goose nuker

cut snows into 1 inch cubes marinate overnight in italian dressing, cut veggies and put on scewers and grill, tastes great! oh and by the way wasn't this a migration report forum?


----------



## Rick Acker

Best Sky Carp recipe...Marinate in Gas overnight...light match...Sorry, guy's not buying the grillin' the goose report...Yuck! Snow geese seen south of Petersburg on Sunday...1 large cloud...I'm sure they are back in South Dakota by now!


----------



## sleeplessnights3

this morning i didnt see much, just some ducks and a few canadians. the snows that were here sunday are gone. dont know if they went north or south? about a 40 degree temp change in 24 hours! with a cold norhwest wind. maybe it will bring em back this way! hate to say its over just yet. anybody else shoot any in western iowa this last weekend?? oh yea the farmers around also call them *FLYING CARP!!*


----------



## RWHONKER

Saw my first flock Saturday off of Hwy 1 in between Oakes and Verona. Went after them but it wasen't my day. This weekend should be alright, I will be after them all weekend. Good luck everybody.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

I seen some good numbers over the weekend. managed to get a few. with the cold weather coming through alot headed back to sd. seen a few flocks heading north tonight.


----------



## mallardhunter

Went out tonight and seen quite a few in a few big groups. I notice they were kind of spookey because we went around asking and then we finaly got permission and we drove by and they got up. We were trying to jump shoot them because we didn't have alot of time to hunt.


----------



## goose

Large migration the last few days throughout the whole state. We shot 26 over the deeks saturday and 8 sunday. Had a pretty cool tornado sunday monring when we dropped 7 of the 8.


----------



## mallardhunter

It got cold too, so it could push them back down south.


----------



## fishunt

I have five dozen shells and e caller.. would that help? or need more decoys? it will be my first time set it up decoys for snow geese on feild . Last year I did jump shooting at treeline


----------



## wooduck26

iowa2020 said:


> lots of jump shooters... watched an s-10 blazer speed out into a field with shooters out the sunroof and passenger windows...wow!


I saw a S-10 with 2 boys, and a girl, in it near DeSmet prolly the same crew........not cool.... :evil:


----------



## GooseBuster3

*SD REPORT*

March 7/8

Light geese are moving into northern South Dakota, as some snow geese showed up in Day County this past weekend. The birds are scattered across the county with some huntable numbers in the southern part of the county, especially the southeastern portion. An estimated 100,000 geese are spread across the entire county.

Several smaller flocks (50-150 birds) of light geese were sighted in the Aberdeen area (Brown County) over the weekend, and as of Monday evening (March 7), there were flocks of several thousand using some fields north of Aberdeen along HWY 281. Tuesday morning (March 8) several flocks (apporx. 100 birds) were seen flying northward over Aberdeen.

On March 7, several thousand snows and blues were reported 2-3 miles East of Clark in Clark County along Hwy 212.

Sand Lake Refuge reports having around 100,000 light geese using the refuge.


----------



## easycaller

We just got back from the Mound City area this morning and the Squaw Creek is reporting 250-300k.We hunted close to the refuge Sunday and watched thousands pour out in the am with lite shooting killed about a dozen in the pm. moved a little north on monday and had a lot of action and killed 30 (bad shooting). We quit hunting at 3 to head home and watched the sky fill with birds around 4pm all heading north. This was my first snow goose hunt and I loved every second of it.There were a lot of hunters but I did not consider it a zoo or circus.Of all the hunting I have done the sight of that many critters in the sky and their wariness was incredible. Any body that hasnt done it yet dont wait any longer. Good hunting to everyone.


----------



## MrSafety

Where is Mound City? Spoke with a farmer between Aberdeen and Webster and he said there has been a slight influx of white geese. He did say yesterdays wind pushed them south a bit. Heading out this Thursday a.m. to find them. Socks and Rags and e-caller ready. I doubt we'l find any open water anywhere.........


----------



## jbaincfl

Mound City is almost on the ND border straight south of Bismarck on 83.


----------



## muskat

Did a scouting trip today. Went from Hankinson to Ludden, west another 15 Miles, then north to Lamoure. Zig Zagged back to Wyndmere. I saw at most 500 snow geese. They must be stacked pretty good in Central SD.


----------



## KEN W

Mound City and Squaw Creek are in Missouri,not South Dakota.


----------



## jbaincfl

That makes more sense Ken. I knew there was a Mound City SD, I didn't catch the Squaw Creak part.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

didnt see but a couple snows mixed in with some canadians today. if there is 300k in MO yet, i can give hope just yet!!!!! you guys in MO thanks for keeping us posted! :beer:


----------



## Dan_Mohn

Does anyone know if the basins are thinned out or are there still a couple million on there? And also does Lewis and Clark SRA still had that million that was on there a couple days ago? Thinking of coming out there this weekend, but it seems that there are no big concentrations bigger than 100,000 or more in SD. Biggest i heard of was at lake thompson.....but for the most part just flocks all over from what i hear. Are they that spread out from border to border in SD? Any ideas on where to head to? thanks
Keep up with the good reports!!


----------



## Decoyer

I have been trying to figure out where the snows are most of the day, and from as far as I can tell the biggest concentrations are still in the basins in NE.


----------



## snow chaser

Can anyone post a prediction for this weekend in the valley city ND area we can't decide weather to head out your way this weekend or next. From what I hear the cold weather and possible snow may hold the birds up in SD thanks. :eyeroll:


----------



## sleeplessnights3

anyone in southwest iowa seeing any birds?? if so which way are they headed? :beer:


----------



## muskat

From the weather report, Valley City will have little to no birds this weekend. Best bet will be in SD.


----------



## backwater

Yea, where can you get reports on counts from Nebraska?


----------



## Field Hunter

3-4 inches of snow tonight and 1" more possible tomorrow in Central and eastern ND. Winds tonight 25-35 mph NW and higher tomorrow and tomorrow night. I'd say there won't be many snows in ND this weekend. More snow forcast for Saturday and Sunday. Don't you just love March in ND?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

backwater said:


> Yea, where can you get reports on counts from Nebraska?


http://www.ngpc.state.ne.us/news/or.asp

Typically 2-6 days behind, however.


----------



## MrSafety

Any predictions on how far south the weather will push the birds in the next few days? Winds are forecasted to be up to 45 tomorrow and 35 on Friday with chances of snow..........great, huh? Also, I spoke with a farmer by Bristol this morning and he said you'd need good hammer to get decoy steaks in the ground. He said there were several good sized groups west of Watertown. I hate to, but I think I am going to wait until weather turns around.


----------



## cranebuster

I checked the 10 day forecast for Bismarck, Aberdeen, and Sioux Falls, looks like high 30's to at most low 40's with teens at night. I'm afraid whatever water they were using is going to be back to ice with ten nights of teen temps.


----------



## DJRooster

Get out the meds...Man, are you guys antsy or what! This is the first part of March and not the first of April!! For those that have never heard this, "Patience is a virtue. Have it if you can, seldom found in women never found in men!" We have a few honkers around, a few ducks around and very few snow geese in the southeast but I would not recommend anyone come to hunt for a couple of weeks anyway depending on the weather. What you snow goose chasers need is about a foot of snow north of the interstate but I wouldn't wish that on anyone!! Oh, and don't forget the meds!


----------



## wiscokid

Diddo DJrooster; Last year was my first snow goose hunt, and I went to the carrington N.D. and surrounding area saw thousands, and thousands of snows,blues,specks,and ross. I was by myself and had a great time. The people were very friendly, and every farmer that I asked to hunt on his land said yes,please kill them all. The date was 3/26-27-28-29/04. So I agree with DJrooster, the main thing is not to get excided, but be prepared its going to happen fast when they do come. THANKS to all for the great updates. :beer:


----------



## sleeplessnights3

didnt see any snows again today. did see a group 12 swans yesterday. one with a red neck band. sounds like strong northwest winds are going to really slow things up for few days. hopefully those snows in MO will move up this weekend. anybody got more info on MO snows?


----------



## DockterRehab

Oh crap...... I need some info on whats going on in Aberdeen and around Aberdeen. The weather doesn't sound to good... does anyone know if the weather pushed them south, and how far south? will they be back up around there by Saturday ya think??? Well if not, there is always the bars!!! might just be a booze cruise weekend! any info would be helpful.
thanks guys. :bartime:


----------



## backwater

SQUAW CREEK NWR WEEKLY WATERFOWL/BALD EAGLE SURVEY
03/09/2005 - posted by Frank Durbian, Refuge Wildlife Biologist

Bald eagles = 2 on nest

Snow Geese = 300,000
White-fronted Geese = 850
Canada Geese = 3,551

Mallards = 24,931
Gadwall = 5,187
A. Widgeon = 50
GW Teal = 234
BW Teal = 1
N Shoveler = 760
N Pintail = 16,560
Wood Ducks = 14
Redhead = 71
Canvasback = 200
Ring-neck Ducks = 14,590
C Goldeneye = 85
Bufflehead = 289
Ruddy Ducks = 102
Common Mergansers = 43
Hooded Mergansers = 31

A. Coots = 1,385 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bruce

Saw one flock of about 500 in a field. Otherwise a few small flocks flying arond here in the NE SD. Going south tomorrow.


----------



## purepower

saw flocks all over tonight and yesterday


----------



## snowhunter23

How will hunting be in Watertown, SD this weekend?

Thanks


----------



## purepower

dont know could be decent but i dont know many ppl that hunt up there most make the trips to the sandlake area.


----------



## rackmaster

Does anyone think there will be a good amount of snow geese in the Jamestown area the weekend of the 18-20 of march? Just wondering if it would be a good choice to make a trip down.

Thanks


----------



## DJRooster

Probably not...Forecast says no. Suppose to be cool for at least another week.


----------



## Decoyer

Just watch the weather. As soon as we get a couple days in the high 40s and 50s they will be here thicker than flies on ****. This time of year is always a waiting game until the weather brakes, then it is like someone opened the flood gates.


----------



## goosekiller9

Hey, has anbody out there that decoys white geese in the spring heard of placing white socks over your fall canadian decoys? I have heard of this and the "new" decoy is suppose to look like a blue goose, or something close to it. Do you think the geese would reconize this or not. just looking into something new


----------



## purepower

looking like a no guys saw bout 10 flocks flying south last night dont know if that is where they nest or what


----------



## hunt4ever

I hunted last weekend around Desoto Bend and we shot about 25 birds. Hunted this morning and only got one ross goose. The wind was blowing decoys all over the place. It's only going to get better here.


----------



## tbuc

Hey Ken W,

I see you're from Bottineau. I'll be heading up to Dunseith for work in the next week or two and hope to hunt some snows while there. Any inklings on whether I'd be better off weekend of 19th or 26th?

Thanks,
tbuc


----------



## goose

Hey purepower...snows dont nest around here. They fly up into canada to nest.


----------



## KEN W

tbuc....won't be any snows here by the 19th,might not even be any here by the 26th.....forcast

Sat....31
Sun....26
Mon...25
Tues...24
Wed...30

We still have a lot of snow here....in fact we didn't have school yesterday with 40-60 mph winds....complete whiteout.

By the way where are you going to be in Dunseith....I teach school there.


----------



## Bob Kellam

Just got a report from a friend that the snows are stacked up around Watertown SD.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The snows are in SD, no doubt about it. For the most part they're spread out, but there are some BIG concentrations.

Our hunting partners from last weekend shot 115 yesterday over the decoys. We're heading down again for the weekend. No pond hunting this weekend!

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## buckseye

The fields are wide open around here north McHenry County, this is the first open winter of my life in ND. Very little ice/snow even almost zero water in the fields, unless something changes it's gonna be a dry bugger this year.


----------



## MrSafety

I know 3 guys that hunted west of Watertown, SD yesterday in the wind. They jumped 3 flocks and got 54. They said in the wind they were able to get close. The geese they saw were flying all directions. Wish the weather would warm up just a bit.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Im headin out the door right after I type this. Good luck to all this weekend.


----------



## Greg_4242

When do you guys think it would be good in ND. I'm thinking about taking a trip to Minot around the 1 of April. Do you think that will be too early, too late? I'm hoping it will be just right to do some blasting! :strapped:


----------



## Dan_Mohn

Chris, where are these BIG concentrations????


----------



## Gooseman678

not in North Dakota.........


----------



## RWHONKER

Today in South Eastern North Dakota I saw at least 3k feeding 10 miles south of Litchville. I also saw them fly back south as soon as the wind picked up and the snow started. Supposed to be cold and snow this weekend so the wait continues.


----------



## backwoodshunter

Sounds like most of the Geese are from Lake Thompson to Clark-over to Lake Byron from the hunters today.


----------



## fishoutloud

Can someone tell me if ND has a 48hr waterfowl hunting license or something for a short term hunt for an out of state hunter? Also I heard that if land is not posted it is open for hunting. Thought I might come up the first week of April, should this be a good time to hunt? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

fishoutloud said:


> Can someone tell me if ND has a 48hr waterfowl hunting license or something for a short term hunt for an out of state hunter? Also I heard that if land is not posted it is open for hunting. Thought I might come up the first week of April, should this be a good time to hunt? Thanks for your help.


I believe the spring snow goose license is $50 and is good for the whole spring hunt.

This is from the NDGF website:

*Non-resident hunters can hunt during this season by purchasing a 2005 non-resident spring light goose season license ($50.00). This license enables them to hunt statewide for the entire season. This special license does not affect the eligibility of a non-resident to purchase a regular non-resident waterfowl hunting license for the fall 2005 season.*

Yes, non-posted land is open for hunting. However, for the sake of hunter-landowner relations, I would recommend asking permission to hunt regardless of whether the land is posted or not.

I cannot tell you when would be a good time to come. It all really depends on the weather.

RC


----------



## backwoodshunter

We had 3" of snow since 4 AM and a lite mist is comming down now. No hunting reports as of 9:30AM.


----------



## goldhunter470

I drove from fargo to madison sd yesterday. took hiway 81 south out of watertown and saw many large flocks trying to fly north  Then on the way home I took I29 and saw many large flocks flying south  It was very warm in Madison at 4:30 pm but had gotten very cold by the time I got to Brookings. Long story short if you plan on hunting SE ND this weekend, save the gas and the money. :beer:


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

Left Sioux Falls SD this morning back to Wi, 1 inch of snow on the ground and it was a snowing blizzard out!!! SNOW GEESE EVERYWHERE! Our Group ended with 46 birds over a 6 day hunt, 60 % Snows and 40% Blues. I dont think theres one person out there right now that can say whats going to happen to the snow goose migration, i give my full 6 day hunt in the forum later on tonight, gotta go unpack.

NOTE: Toughest decoying year I have ever seen since the start of the Spring Hunt.


----------



## mallardhunter

We got snow up here. That will slow it down again.


----------



## fishoutloud

Robert, thank you for the info. One other thing, does ND have a state waterfowl stamp that has to be purchased? Kansas does. Also does anyone know if an HIP stamp is good nation wide or is there a seperate one that I need for ND also? Again thanks for your time and info.


----------



## quackattack

Fishoutloud,

- There is no state waterfowl stamp that needs to be purchased to hunt during the spring season.
-The HIP stamp is not good nation wide
Good luck with the spring season!
:beer:


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Nothing doing for snows in western ia! Alot of mallards and canadians though. Starting to lose hope....AGIAN. Any new reports out of MO?


----------



## Greg_4242

When do you think the birds will start coming through ND with any great force?


----------



## quackattack

Greg, 
It all depends on the weather. My guess would be by next weekend or for sure by easter weekend. The temps are suppose to warm up towards the end of next week which should help out. Mid to upper 30's by wednesday. If it gets to the mid 40's by thurs or friday I'd say we should have a good push next weekend but it doesn't look too good as of right now, I'd say for sure easter.

:beer:


----------



## The Dak

Everybody,

Regarding HIP certification: It IS NOT valid nationwide. Hunters need to be HIP certified in EVERY STATE that they hunt. If you listen to the questions they ask what you shot in that particular state during the last season.

Please be sure to get certified for 2005 before you go out after light geese this spring. It would be a silly thing to get pinched on!

Good luck to all.


----------



## fishoutloud

Thanks for the HIP info. Are they available over the counter in ND? And are they $1.00 like in Kansas?


----------



## quackattack

Fishoutloud,

The dak was correct that you need one for every state. They don't cost any money in North Dakota. You can register online.
Here is the link:

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onl ... er/hip.htm

or you can call
1-888-634-4798
toll free
:beer:


----------



## BROWNDOG

Hunted SD from 3/10 3/13 started seeing snows around webster on thursday, went south from webster to clark very good numbers around clark. Had reservations in Redfield, did not see a goose from Clark to Redfield so canceled reservations in Redfield and stayed at the HI-Way motel in Clark. High winds 50 plus on thurs afternoon shot one pass shooting on a treeline. Got permission to set up on Fri AM on a field that had about 15000 feeding thurs. night . Huge migration Friday morning from 7:00 am to about 9:30 non stop heading north saw tens of thousands and shot one over the decoys all day. Woke up to 3 inches of new snow on Sat. huge migration south for the first hour or so on sat not a good sign. I would say there were about half the birds left in the area and about four times the number of hunters. Picked up decoys around 9:00 am and thought about jumping, every time we would see a flock 1 to 3 miles away , by the time we got there 2 other trucks were already there waiting for them to land. Headed out on Sunday at 8:00 am to Watertown and then North did not see a snow goose all the way home. If I had to guess the snows are back in NEB. by now. Land access was fine only got turned one time. All in all a good time saw lots of birds and the people were great. Hunting was great killing was Bad. Hope to be back in a couple of weeks when the weather is better and some of those young (dumb) birds are around. :beer:


----------



## RWHONKER

Browndog, To bad they weren't farther north. My buddy saw about 10 to 15k just west of where I'm at on friday. As soon as the wind picked up they were out of there. Same with the 3k I was watching by Litchville. When are you planning on coming out next?


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

The hunting was fair to poor this weekend. If we could shoot we would have brought home twice as many birds. But as it went we shot 46 in 3 days, all but 5 over the decoys. If it hadn't snowed it would have been a great hunt this weekend, because the geese were flying every direction on friday night. My buddy shot his first band, a Ross that thought a second pass was a good idea. We also saw a snow that had reddish wing tips circling us, we thought is was an albino anyone else seen one of these?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Hunted Central SD this weekend by a roost holding between 100-200K (birds came and went). We had to pick between 2 fields for Saturday, and it was a tough call depending on the wind and setup to the north. We had a decent flight of birds, decoyed a lot in shooting range but we had a problem getting the birds to square us up so we had to pass on a lot of lower flocks. Ended up with 14.

Sunday we were in the same field but should've picked up and moved to the other field as we missed the biggest flyway but still picked up 22 in the decoys.

Last flock of snows seen was Redfield and we headed W/NW and didn't see another snow until Mobridge (took the scenic route home).

Lots of snows reported by our hunting buddies staying the week in S. SD as of yesterday afternoon. Judging by the weather it's not looking to happen much north of there this weekend either.


----------



## mngooser

Any word on juvie flocks? Are they moving iinto Nebraska Southern SD yet?
How about guys this last weekend killin any juvies?


----------



## gandergrinder

I have heard that there are not many juvies bringing up the tail end this year. We saw some juvies this weekend but only killed one. I don't think we are going to see the big numbers of juvies this year.


----------



## hunt4ever

The guys I hunt with saw thousands of birds flying north on saturday and only shot 6. They were all high flyers and only the groups of birds to work the spread were coming from the north. They saw very few birds on sunday and only shot 3.


----------



## DJRooster

Not yet...There are very few geese in south central No Dak. Sounds like they are staging in So Dak. Could be setting up for a quick migration through No Dak. and it doesn't look like it will even begin to start for at least another week looking at the forecast. Of course it is only the middle of March.


----------



## J.D.

There are more juvies showing up here in Nebraska.......still this last weekend we only shot 5 out of the 38 birds we killed. We saw plenty of young birds on Sunday but couldnt get them to finish without any wind. :eyeroll:


----------



## 1700fps

i'd have to somewhat agree with BD. thurs and fri birds were everywhere, pushin north. then saturday mornin everything headin south. went out ssat night and saw very few. we didn't even bother goin out sunday. there are still some around, just not nearly as many. temps look like they're suppose to warm up for a few days then be cold for a few, so who knows? also suppose to receive somemore snow and/or rain. we got some snow this mornin, but i think most of it melted. how far south did it snow in SD?


----------



## Greg_4242

Do you think the area around Minot would be good around April 1st?


----------



## DJRooster

Sounds like a winter storm for Thursday. That will slow things down at least until Easter.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The birds are holding in large numbers in the southern half of SD this week and not moving.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Specs and mallards everywhere!!! Did see one group of about 300 snows this morning. Caught them coming off the water about 5 min to late!! Got to watch them fly away, straight north. Alot of canadians in the air today too. Anybody heard the latest counts on snows in MO?


----------



## wooduck26

mngooser said:


> Any word on juvie flocks? Are they moving iinto Nebraska Southern SD yet?


Belive this or not, but the other half of our group (whom had never Snow Goose hunted before) set up near DeSmet on Thr. and shot 16 in the decoys, and almost ALL WERE JUVIES!!! They actually has birds land in the decoys! Most of what they shot were singles and pairs. They must have gotten into a "stray flock" of young birds......I wouldnt have belived it if I hadn't seen the birds myself.......Dave!


----------



## MnDiver

SQUAW CREEK NWR WEEKLY WATERFOWL COUNT
03/14/2005 - posted by Frank Durbian, Refuge Wildlife Biologist

Bald Eagles = 2

Snow Geese = 200,000  
White-fronted Geese = 2,522
Canada Geese = 1,450

Mallard = 27,250
Gadwall = 10,850
GW Teal = 246
N Shoveler = 1,400
N Pintail = 13,660
Wood Duck = 40
Redhead = 32
Canvasback = 205
L Scaup = 40
Ring-neck Duck = 11,350
C Goldeneye = 325
Bufflehead = 132
Hooded Merganser = 25
C Merganser = 35

Coots = 2,780

Nice to know a few to the South


----------



## djleye

Damn Field hunter.........2700+ coots in one spot at one time.....You would be in heaven!!!!!


----------



## dbraun911

alright guys I could use a little help.I have been following this threrad a little now and would really like to give snow goose hunting a try.Inhave nevere done this before so I am looking for someone that would let me tag along($).I have a 4 day weekend coming up(easter)and would be willing to travel.I don,t have any equipment and know idea where to start. I would be coming from wisc.(madison area)any body out there that would be able to help.thanks for any considerations and if want PM me.doug
:beer:


----------



## Gooseman678

anyone see numbers around the lidgerwood over to forman area? Heard reports of a few birds mixed around with ALL those canadas flying around!!


----------



## GooseBuster3

I wouldnt even waste your time hunting ND right now.
I would wait another week and a half to two weeks.


----------



## Bob Kellam

Weather Forcast SUCKS heavy snow for Thursday night and Friday :******: . Snows will be hangin in SD for a while


----------



## goldhunter470

hunted lidgerwood to forman this last weekend. didn't think I would see any but had a few huntable flocks and got 2. made some good jambalya anyway. too bad it isn't canadian season!


----------



## madhunt

Doug-I am from Mad city also-I will be in Neb to Nodak Easter Weekend- if you want to hook up-check your PM and give me a call- Actually I will be at THE MOTEL in Ligerwood Thursday night I think, heheheh


----------



## madhunt

It's late I meant lidgerwood-same motel as at home page-reports sound like that could be one of the X "spots".


----------



## Snow Hunter

I hunted around De Smet Monday, Tuesday and today. I would say that there are around 500,000 birds on 5 roosts within 20 miles. I managed to get 19 birds all adults, half over decoys and then 9 in one jump. I will give a full report later. It was a good time but tough hunting with the cold temps and weird weather.


----------



## Gooseman678

hit the double digets for snows north of the south dakota/north dakota border this year.  Lets just say you gotta put on some miles to find those SOB's!! ( go west......... way west.


----------



## DJRooster

Hey, Hey, Hey...Just what you guys have been waiting for!!! Suppose to get six to 10 inches of snow! Here is your snow line, ponding of water etc. and it shouldn't hurt the pheasants so life will be good. Besides that I'm going to Arizona golfing all next week so the snow should be gone when I get back. Life is good on the prairie!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Gooseman678 said:


> hit the double digets for snows north of the south dakota/north dakota border this year.  Lets just say you gotta put on some miles to find those SOB's!! ( go west......... way west.


I've seen snows around Ashley, Ellendale and LaMoure already this year...but only going to/from SD.


----------



## DJRooster

Agree...Yes, they have been here for a couple of weeks but only a few here or there. Sand Lake had some pretty good numbers but it will only get better once things settle down. Somewhere I read that the peak of the migration in North Dakota on average occurs on about April 15 (tax time) and it looks like this year it will be about the norm for our state. A little earlier in the south and a little later in the north. For a while it looked like it might be a little earlier but Mother nature always has the last say!


----------



## fungalsnowgoose

Anyone know how much snow they are supposed to get in the devils Lake area? Just wondering if I'm gonna have any sheet water to hunt or not in a couple of weeks


----------



## Bruce

Most of the birds I saw this week were south of I90 in SD. Lake Thompson area was holding birds. Thanks for the tip Chris.


----------



## Greg_4242

Do think the main flight will make it to NW Devils Lake by the first of April?
Three weekends from now. :snow:


----------



## DJRooster

Doubt it! Just my opinion! I live in the south and if we miss the snow it might help but it doesn't look too promising.


----------



## gasburner70

hey guys how are you all up north bad news maybe for you i was out in the basins the last wee of feb and first week of march and my brother and I shot 161 geese. yesterday i drove south of omaha toward techumsa and say around 40,000k north or syracuse and today when i went back saw alot of flocks come from norht of omaha looks like they might be pushing back south farther south then i thought they would push but today north of syracuse the #'s trippled easily and those were just the birds i have been watching and also a big # of juvies in this area. Hope all you hunters are having success and safe hunts take care and happy hunting.
P.S. thinking on traveling to the basin tomarrow just to se the #'s there i will let u all know if u guys want please reply

NE GUY


----------



## Gooseman678

went on a drive down south in ND lastnite. might be awhile till the snows move up.... didnt see any besides snow it self!


----------



## DJRooster

Missed...I may want to retract my earlier post saying that the snow goose migration will be delayed in North Dakota because we are going to get all that snow. We got exactly 0 inches of snow in the storm that was predicted to give us up tp 8 inches so...With highs predicted to be in the 40's next week it might be time to, "let the games begin."


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Yessir...

http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interactive/html/map.php

Maybe we're not seeing the same forcast, but she looks cold almost all of next week for Jimmytown. I know these birds are going to be anxious to move so the moment it does warm up they should move.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/forecasts/NDZ03 ... =Jamestown


----------



## curty

I put on about 140 miles yesterday around Lidgerwood, and saw some smaller flocks and some Canadas. Not much for huntable numbers. No snow from the big storm yet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

From the SD site:



> Snow goose reports from early Wednesday evening (3/16) indicate light geese can still be found along the I-90 corridor with some scattered across northeastern South Dakota.


I was just told there could be over 7 digits there. At least they can still be found. :bs: :lol:


----------



## Greg_4242

So when do you guys think it would be good around devils lake?
By April 16th?


----------



## DJRooster

I will defer...Chris, it's your turn!!


----------



## Herters_Decoys

I live up in Bottineau and we didn't hardly see a snow flake out of this so called storm, not much left for snow in most fields. It's just a matter of time along with some cooperation with mother nature.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Greg_4242 said:


> So when do you guys think it would be good around devils lake?
> By April 16th?


There really is no way of knowing, only mother nature can answer that.

But historically, the best time for DL is the last week of March and the first week of April.


----------



## goose nuker

any news from sodak? did they get the snow? southern mn got pounded and was wondering if its going to push the birds back south.  I also heard warmer weather next weekend highs around 40 with rain and wind would like to get a crack at em soon, my fingers gettin itchy :sniper:


----------



## gasburner70

put on about 350 miles today looking for geese i had told u guys that i was going to the basin but instead decided to see what i could find north of omaha went west to Oneill NE all the way back to souix city and saw hardly any birds in the area, as i was traveling south back to omaha on I 29 saw alot of birds and i mean alot of birds taking the route south behind the snow line southern SD and north eastern NE got hit with snow. still got 27 today on 2 jump shots but i think the traveling form omaha will be less tomarrow as they seem to be heading south the snowline is only about 45 miles north of omaha with good amounts by souix city. cant wait for the ND hunt i am originally from that area and love the ND hunt spring and fall GO J CLARK slayer


----------



## skyball

Birds pushed heavy to the north of the snowline as well.Things are stacking up around Redfield to Huron.I got a call and might head down.


----------



## snowkiller

Got about 2 inches here in the west yesterday but it all melted today.Thousands of honkers coming off the river here.The temps are in the 40s next week so there should be a big push into ND.It sounds like the geese are getting ready for a push out of SD and with not much snow here they are going to go fast.The first 2 weeks in April will be the best,weather pending.I cant wait :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I can believe the honkers. Yesterday afternoon it was nonstop with flocks going over my place. I kept looking for snows in the flock....but nothing but darks.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose

Jsut curios what you guys think I'm hunting in South Dakota until easter then I was going to head to Leeds for three weeks. Is Eater going to be way too early or should I expect to see birds withing a few days of my arrival? I hate to just sit there doing nothing for a week or two.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Hunted southern ND this morning only saw at the most 10,000. We had a rough morning in the dekes. Yesterday my little brother and his friend killed 8 and the first bird they shot had a band!! Lucky SOB's!


----------



## snowkiller

fungalsnowgoose said:


> Jsut curios what you guys think I'm hunting in South Dakota until easter then I was going to head to Leeds for three weeks. Is Eater going to be way too early or should I expect to see birds withing a few days of my arrival? I hate to just sit there doing nothing for a week or two.


 It all depends on the weather It only takes one day and theyre here.By easter I think there will be big#S of birds in southren ND then it dosent take long.


----------



## KEN W

Once those big waves start to cross the border they will go non-stop across the state.....no snow on the ground until north of Rugby.We have enough snow here to make sheet water when it finally melts.


----------



## stolenbase

I'm in Bismarck and hoping to go out tomorrow. Does anybody have any general areas to hit? thanks, Nick


----------



## gooseguy2009

Hunted today by willow lake, SD In the flyway lots of birds and nothing heading north. No snow either.


----------



## RWHONKER

Saw about 10k heading north this morning. A mile high and not looking. Did manage to get three out of a small flock early. Heading out again for the afternoon, will give a report tonight.


----------



## Gooseslayer123

Whats the situation with goose numbers through out the states.... Has anyone been in Nebraska to see what is down there? Was there a big push back south because of the Snow that fell in South Dakota.... There is nothing huge to speak of in North Dakota from what I can tell.......


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Read what he wrote. They killed 161 in the basins the last week in February and the first part of March. They have killed 257 so far this year, total. This is a place for reports, not this kind of crap. Get back to the reports.


----------



## snowkiller

Went out scouting today here in the west.Tons of honkers and a few ducks going into fields around williston.Strong southeast wind today lots of honks migrating.There has to be some snows move in today with that wind?


----------



## Pluckem

Drove from Bismarck to Grand Forks today. No snow or sheet water until I got a little north of Buffalo. Everything is still froze up. Saw a group of about 200 SOBs just west of Cleavland flying into the SE wind. Then another group with around 100 in around Spiritwood. I was surprised to se them. Hopefully they will push into the state by this weekend.


----------



## RWHONKER

Not much happening tonight. A few scattered flocks down by Fullerton. The snows that I did see were heading back south. No open water around here yet so they won't stick around.


----------



## goosekiller9

Went driving around this morning around jamestown at 8:00 and saw tons of honkers flying high and north. Seemed like things really slowed down passed noon. Didnt seem like much was flying. There are around 3000 honkers sitting on pipestem lake on a little piece of open water and on shore. Did see one small flock of 150 flying south west of jimtown flying into the wind at 5:00 then another at 9:00 flew over going south while sitting in the hottub. Boy they are a sight to see when their white bellies fly over you with the moon directly behind them. Hopefully more get here with this strong south wind the entire week it sounds like. My buddies went down south and said their were flocks on the ground every three miles in the morning then nothing later-everything was flying high and in all directions. I'll get the full report tomorrow and report back


----------



## GooseBuster3

The birds are coming out of SD to feed in the morning and returning flying back into Sd when they are done feeding. Like what RWhonker said there is no water for them to roost on. And thats a good thing, or else they could be up in the northern part of the state by now.


----------



## DJRooster

Good numbers at Sand Lake! Could cross the border into No. Dak. shortly.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Saw about a dozen honkers flying over Bottineau around 9:00 this morning. We finally got some south winds, just need some wamer temps to go with it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

DJRooster said:


> Good numbers at Sand Lake! Could cross the border into No. Dak. shortly.


I just got off the phone with Al O. @ Sand Lake, and yes, I will agree with that statement. He did say at the crack of dawn yesterday (Sunday morning) the sky was full with birds heading south?

With the weather forecast still looking cold, it will probably happen slowly this week and when it warms up I fear S. ND will get overflown. I'm scouting this week so I'll know more then.


----------



## KEN W

I think you are right Chris....as soon as it warms up into the 50's for a few days....we will have water standing in fields up here.Won't happen until the first week of April the way it looks.


----------



## MrSafety

Heading out the Hwy. 12 corridor this Thursday, Fri. SAt..........Farmer north of Redfield said he saw more geese yesterday and today than he has seen so far...........anyone interested in teaming up for a decoy hunt? There'll just be 2 of us..........270 rags, 100 windsocks, 3-way e-caller and blinds.......p/m if anyone will be down there.........


----------



## stute

The current state game and fish homepage report "thousands" in the southern portion of the state.....can anyone verify this? :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I can't imagine they're roosting in ND, but they probably are feeding north from Sand Lake and going back at night.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Giddeyup...

From the SD Game & Parks:



> March 21
> 
> Weekend reports indicate the light goose migration appears to be back in a northward direction and going strong. Birds are scattered all over northeastern SD. No reports from south of I-90 make it appear the bulk of the migration is located along the I-90 corridor and northward.
> 
> Reports for Saturday had birds stretched from north of Beaver Lake (Humboldt area) to Island Lake and Twin Lakes. Estimates reported indicated there were hundreds of thousands of geese.
> 
> High numbers of birds were reported in Brookings, Hamlin, Kingsbury, and western Minnehaha counties. More birds have also appeared back in Day County, a few in Marshall County and at Sand Lake in Brown County.
> 
> Swan Lake in Clark has a good number of light geese. Long Lake in Day County has been loaded.
> 
> Conservatively, 10,000 + snow geese were reported on Lake Poinsett in Hamlin County and an equal number on Oakwood Lakes in Brookings County. Hunters have reported large numbers of birds on the big lakes in Kingsbury County, like Whitewood Lake, Lake Thompson, etc.
> 
> Today, Sand Lake Reports approximately 150,000 birds and more arriving and/or flying over Aberdeen. Large concentrations of snows were also seen south of Redfield on Mud Lake.
> 
> Reports from Redfield north to Aberdeen then west to Mobridge indicated very good numbers of birds in the Redfield area as well as all along 281 to Aberdeen. There were also very large numbers around the Northville and Mansfield area along Hwy 281. From around the Ipswich area to around the Roscoe/Bowdle area there were very good numbers of birds in the air and feeding in fields on both sides of HWY 12. There was also a large group feeding south of Spring Lake to west of Bowdle.
> 
> Large numbers of snow geese are reported to still be using lake Byron in Beadle County.
> 
> A good number of birds are reported to still be sitting on the lower end of lake Oahe and in the pocket on Lake Sharpe.


----------



## RWHONKER

Saw snows flying around all day today, that south wind really got them moving. All in all I saw around 10,000. Watched about 5,000 land tonight and they were still there at dark. Not for sure if they stayed there or not. South wind tomorrow should keep them coming back. Just need some open water.


----------



## FACE

Lots of the young birds got pushed back into Nebraska during the last blast of snow so hopefully this coming two weekends should be great. Shot near 100 birds over decoys this past weakend somewhere south of I-94!


----------



## DJRooster

Well....Birds are on the move this morning at the crack of dawn so it could be the beginning of the migration in southern North Dakota and an intro of things to come.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We got a blanket of snow over here in Bismarck...around 3-5 inches but heavy snow.

DJ, you guys got any snow down there?


----------



## buckseye

we got a decent snow here too north central ND.... good ol mother nature preparing the way, should make a little moisture for the birds on their migration


----------



## charles

this weather has got to be drivin you guys crazy waiting for the migration....I thinks when they come up your way it is going be fast and everywhere.... :sniper: looking forward to hearing reports...BTW saw some snows here in southwestern Michigan last weekend sunday. Mixed in with Migrating Canadas go figure :wink:


----------



## mngooser

Chuck,

Are you guys normally in between flyways for snows?


----------



## curty

No snow on the ground here.Was out yesterday and this morning they are starting to move.Seeing multiple flocks now in the very south east part of the state.Will scout some more late this afternoon and post up...45 degrees light east wind


----------



## Hunter11

Thinking about trying to shoot some snows in nd does any body think theres a chance


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Hunter11 said:


> Thinking about trying to shoot some snows in nd does any body think theres a chance


Yup


----------



## DJRooster

Nada... Zero... no snow on the gtound! Won't be able to keep you posted after today because I am on my way to Arizona to play golf for a week.


----------



## charles

mngooser said:


> Chuck,
> 
> Are you guys normally in between flyways for snows?


however for the past three years we have been seeing more of em. It was very rare to even hear of another hunter seeing one. If he did it was usally "well they were so high I think that is what they were" The birds i saw past weekend were feeding in cut corn


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Anybody heard the latest out of MO? Haven't seen or heard a migrating snow goose in about a week now. Still has to be a few coming up yet. Squaw Creek still holding any?


----------



## northdakotakid

heard that there are a bunch showing up all the way over by enderlin. Wondering if they aren't going east this year. it seems they have had a better last few weeks as far as weather.

Any conformation from anyone else.


----------



## snowkiller

Good #s of snows moving into SE ND today.They are really stacked up on the ND SD border.This week will be the week, temps in the 50s next week.No snow to stop them, they will go fast so get ready :lol: Im heading out on thursday.


----------



## killerJerde

I want to go out by minot this week end any chance of see snows that far north.

Drink beer :beer:


----------



## Greg_4242

When do you guys think it would be the best hunting between minot and devils lake area, April 1st weekend or April 16th weekend?


----------



## RWHONKER

Alot of birds moving into my area the last two days. Saw between 40 and 50,00 today. Going to scout right now for tomorrow morning. Good luck everybody.


----------



## goosekiller9

sounds like there is still good snowpack north of bottineau andstill nothing really open for water. I feel the birds can really only go as far as the water will let them: thats is why they arent roosting in ND in big numbers yet. So all in all i think the birds may be in central ND for a while. Anyways, saw around 7-8000 birds in the jamestown area. Around 1000 were sitting just east of pipestem lake right along side 281 North. Came back about 3-4 hours later and all but 3 were gone. All the snows we saw today were headed south. Good Luck-

P.S.-
Any info on snowpack-also heard of good snow in canada


----------



## curty

I went scouting this morning and late this afternoon ...Lots of birds, I think the time is near.I will be putting on about 150 miles in the area tomorrow doing the mail route and will post up the findings. curty.......


----------



## J.D.

sleeplessnights3 said:


> Anybody heard the latest out of MO? Haven't seen or heard a migrating snow goose in about a week now. Still has to be a few coming up yet. Squaw Creek still holding any?


Squaw went from 200,000 on the 14th to 7,000 yesterday when they did the count......


----------



## mallardhunter

I haven't been out by Sand Lake lately, but Huron does have a good number there. Looks like I will have to go out to Sand Lake


----------



## northdakotakid

there is a considerable wall of deeper snow still in Canada. Look at this snow pack

http://www.weatherunderground.com/US/Region/US/2xSnowDepth.html


----------



## Squeeker

I think it is all about interpretation. I would like to think that even though Saskatchewan is holding a lot of snow, there is a corridor up through South Central Sask, where there is only 4-8 inches of snow. 1 or 2 nice days in the next week and I could be hunting the opener on April 1st! Here's to hoping!


----------



## KEN W

That looks pretty accurate....we have 6-8 in. on the ground again.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

THANKS FOR THE UPDATE JD!! Seen a flock of about 150 this morning, but nothitng else since last week. Hopefully catch whats left coming up this week. Doesn't sound to good!! Anybody else seeing any in western iowa or eastern neb ?


----------



## irish

Heading out Thur. a.m. for Devils Lake area , Will start there and scout 
our way south till we find the birds . Will be gone 5 days or so,after we 
come back i will post the info let everyone know how we did .Good luck to 
all who are going and stay safe. :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The weatherunderground link is dead wrong for ND. The snow ended around the Tappen exit yesterday going east, no snow in the SE.

Use this one:

http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interactive/html/map.php

Lots of snows on the move yesterday, but none were pushing hard north. I saw a good number of snows moving south between I-94 and HW 46. (I spent most of my time between Kulm and HW 1) I'm assuming the birds are pushing out of Sand Lake up to the interestate area and then turning around and feeding south.

I spent most of my time looking for good spots to setup instead of looking for birds, so I didn't see much for feeds...just a lot of strings in the air. They seemed to be flying everywhere but north, but keep in mind I was out between 3:30 and sundown.

Load the trailers, it's time.

We'll be south of you RWH, keep an eye out for black trailers.


----------



## Hunter11

anybody know the numbers around tiawaken


----------



## GooseBuster3

Black trailers mean trouble for the snows.. :wink:


----------



## bratlabs

Heading out to Gwinner tommorow afternoon for 4 to 5 days. Im getting so excited I could wet myself!!!! :lol:


----------



## irish

Just got a call from one of our group, He went out early was scouting
saw 3 large groups on the ground feeding 3 miles north of Hwy.2 
and 1 mile west of #3. Thinks with what he saw in the air and on the ground maybe 20,000. This might be the start !!!!! THINK ILL LEAVE TONIGHT!!! If i hear any more today ill let everyone Know. :beer:


----------



## goosekiller9

Chris, that sounds about right to what the birds were doing yessterday-Flying north during the day then flying all the way back south. Wonder how far back they are going. Anyways- just saw some snows-500 flying very high and north right over the jimtown school- right underneath those snows was another gro up of 75 snows flying south. should be a good weekend[/quote]


----------



## DLT

Flock after flock has been pouring through here today - - - from 11 this morning and still continuing now (12:30). All were at a pretty good altitude and heading north x northwest, with no inclination to stop here. Took a drive around this area earlier and saw nothing on the ground. Looks to me that you fellows "up north" (Devils Lake, Rugby, Minot ??) should be the recipients of these white feathered creatures. Good Hunting!


----------



## Drakekiller

Just talked to a guy that drove from Fargo to Bismarck this morning. He said he saw 10s of thousands of snow geese heading North over the Interstate 94. No snow until Tappen. I wonder where the Northern snow line is? Could be real fast season.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Birds are hitting the ground south of Harvey.


----------



## goose nuker

anyone got any reports around valley city area :strapped:


----------



## SnakeyJake1

Drove north towards Walhalla today from the Hope area. Saw probably 1000 in small flocks heading every which direction. Nothing on the ground. Didn't see anything North of Hwy. 2. Lot's of Blacks mixed in with the snows. Hope to start seeing some bigger #'s in Steele county soon!

Not much for snow up that way until I got to the Milton area. There is a dusting covering most fields but will probably be melted off by the end of the day.

Good luck Guyz! :beer:


----------



## Goosepride

I saw quite a few in the Valley City area yesterday. Most of what I saw was to the southwest of VC and were headed south...it looked to me like they were begging for a spot to land...


----------



## killerJerde

I saw a group of about 500 snow fly over Grand Forks at about 9:30 heeading due North. How is Minot looking for this week end.

:beer: drink Beer


----------



## dosch

Sheyenne is a player


----------



## leadshot

Seen about 1000 Snows or so flying 50 miles south of Devils lake today.


----------



## duckslayer

hmmmm, did quite a bit of driving from Devils Lake to the west today and never saw anything but blacks. Quite a few at mauvais coulee on my way to back to DL this afternoon.


----------



## Miller

Birds are still flying tonight,mostly south but some are going north?

Lots moving around the ND/SD border.


----------



## SnakeyJake1

Did a bunch of driving around lake ashtabula this evening. Probably 10-15,000 in the air. Saw a good sized group in a rolled corn field, was half mile away and they weren't having any part of that, so I got the heck out. Think this is gonna be the weekend!!!! Wish there was more water to hold 'em in the area....
Keep the reports coming everyone.... :sniper:


----------



## stolenbase

sorry to ask this guys..but where exactly is lake ashtabuta? (if i spelled that correctly lol)


----------



## RWHONKER

Did alright this morning. Me and a buddy ended up with 17 over decoys and another 11 when we stumbled upon about 500 off of a prairie road. Water is opening up in some fields, should be a good week and weekend if they stick around.


----------



## Bruce

Saw lots of birds flying south over my spread this evening right on the border.


----------



## SnakeyJake1

btw....
Lake Ashtabula is N. of Valley City in Barnes County.


----------



## goosekiller9

All the birds i saw fly over jamestown at around noon were flying high and north but later on past 3 oclock and til dark- every single bird (snows) were fly due south southeast-i mean every bird- lots and lots of big flocks around5-10000 birds- me and a buddy managed 7 and werent even planning on hunting-just brought the guns along and got lucky. supposed to be a bit blustry tomorrow- good luck Anybody see what i saw tonight?


----------



## goosekiller9

Also still alot of pp driving on the ice- still must be pretty thick


----------



## dleier

yesterday's trip began with birds from Tower City south to Enderlin. west on 46 to 1 there were few. from 46/1 jct south to Verona. Birds filled the sky. first ones seen on the ground were near Verona. birds on the ground from Verona down to Oakes and west to Fullerton. This was before 11AM.

on the PM drive from Edgeley over to LaMoure scattered about 3 different huge flocks on the ground between Lamoure Verona and Litchville. and one small flock of about 500 on the ground north of the buffalo exit on i94


----------



## fishunt

MY buddy and I will head to Harvey and scouting there and hoping snow there wish us good luck to shooting down nice snows :wink:


----------



## jbaincfl

Me and a buddy are heading out Friday morning. Hopefully scout for some pass shooting oppertunities. Hope it was like last year.

Good luck everyone. I will report back on Saturday night. :sniper:


----------



## dosch

Went and checked out the area to the SW pf Hatton.Didn't see a snow goose but was surprised by the amount of snow left in that area.


----------



## northdakotakid

Saw probably 100, 000 or so south of the Sanborn exit about 20 miles. There are birds moving south, but they were on the ground all over.

Heading out by Hobart this weekend.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

we ended up getting 23 yesterday down in southern nodak yesterday. saw lots of birds all the way north to I-94 on the way back yesterday afternoon. i also got my first banded snow yesterday morning. it was my first bird of the season. all in all it was a great day. planning on going out friday and saturday this weekend. good luck everyone.


----------



## bigblackfoot

Congrats Ryan, always nice to pic up some bling. Were you guys jumping or decoying?


----------



## brobones

Congrads Ryan, on the leg iron.. hope there is more jewelery to come for you in the spring season


----------



## Drakekiller

RWhonker
Can you give me directions to where you were hunting? Just kinding. Good for you Ryan! I plan on going hunting Monday if RW will tell us where to go. See everybody there. Ryan, can not understand why you did not give better directions to where you were hunting. Maybe because you are smarter than that. You also would not want to screw things up for others that might have scouted the same area and were planing on going back. General areas make a little more sense.


----------



## Niles Short

try going over down that way and then when you come that spot take a left, after that keep going until you find that corn field that was there 7 years ago, by the slough that was burned 2 years ago. Then..... :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Awwww Kev, you know how the first push is... By the beginning of next week those birds will be packing north anyways. Get 'em while you can.

If you give out my late season spots, however, I will be sending cousin Vito.


----------



## Bruce

Lots of birds here in the NE corner SD. I don't have a big enough spread to get much interest. I have some choice spots. Anybody want to play this weekend let me know. Bruce


----------



## fishunt

today my buddy and I went out scouting and we saw around 40 to 50 snow geese and one blue and one white front geese but over 200 thousand of canada geese so we didnt get chance to shoot at snow geese bec canada in my way so I will have to wait until next week or so.. they come up north which over 500,000 snow geese. We last stopped at Washburn and nothing snow geese up north so far. good luck


----------



## mallardhunter

Didn't get any today because we got the truck stuck out in the field. It would have helped if we seen the water  O well, there is a bunch of geese I guess I was told by someone that most of the geese are North of Hwy. 10. Going up tomarrow see if we can get any without getting stuck.


----------



## RWHONKER

Give it up Drakekiller. How old are you? It is pretty sad when I get slammed for trying to help people out. I will just keep my reports to myself from now on. I have never seen anybody make a big deal out of something so little. First you pm me and then this, pretty immature.You have way to much time on your hands.


----------



## snowpop

Anyone seen anthing brewing up around devils lake. Geese should be hitting soon i would expect. :sniper:


----------



## Drakekiller

RWhonker
As you mentioned I did PM you first and very politely mentioned you could give more generalized areas. I won't post your response, but needless to say you were less than responsive to my suggestion. As Chris mentioned it is not as big of a deal early in the season. You say you are just trying to help, but you could be hurting more than you are helping. If after scouting all day and finding a great spot to hunt the next day, and then that night someone posts directions to your spot and the next day there are trucks driving around like flies and people in the ditch pass shooting birds coming to your decoys you would not be to happy. Where do you draw the line? When the juvies show up then all of a sudden certain people are expected to change or some would not know any better? My whole point is do not give detailed directions. Scouting and finding your own birds is one of the best things about the hunt. This is going to be a big weekend, have fun and be respectful.
Kevin Hayer


----------



## RWHONKER

Drakekiller, I see what you are saying and yes I would be mad if their were trucks all over after somebody gave directions to a spot I scouted out. I will keep it more general. I am always respectful to people, if you knew me you would know that. No hard feelings here. Thanks. Nick.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Have to agree with keeping info to general areas. Last spring I thought I would be helpful (I was new to the state) and post a town I found birds in. No one was in the area when I found them. Next day after I posted the town there was 10 to 14 trucks driving around and also a pile of dead snows in the ditch next to the field I was going to hunt. Big lesson learned on that one. I guess it could have been a coincidence but... I would not have a big problem except that for every 1 person helping there are 30 lurkers using the info and screwing the others that are trying to be helpful.

So now if I am doing good I PM a select few and if someone PMs me I give them some info (if I have some to give) with the understanding they keep their lips zipped.

Hope you guys give them hell this weekend. I am off to work in the morning till Tues. Then I have 6 days to get after them. However contractions are starting to get more regualr now so maybe my newest partner is on his way.


----------



## lynxx69

I am here in Southern ND and there are alot of geese flying.... Yesturday the 24th a huge migration came into the state..... The geese are now staying on most of the rufuges around the area... The geese that were feeding in the fields near Gwinner ND have all moved North.... A huge push today has moved........ THe birds are really punchy and it is super hard to get on the birds...... Hunters are everywhere and this was as of yesturday also I would hate to see what the weekend will be like.... Well have fun the birds are here......... Go Get THEM..... :sniper:


----------



## snowkiller

Lots of geese Se of Minot (Harvey area).


----------



## lynxx69

Are there very good numbers of geese in Jamestown area????


----------



## snowkiller

lynxx69 said:


> Are there very good numbers of geese in Jamestown area????


 YES huge push today


----------



## Eric Hustad

Yesterday after a meeting in SD I drove over to the Sand Lake area and saw a few nice feeds. I then headed north into North Dakota and saw lots of birds on the ground and milling around and was excited to take my six year old son out for a little jump shooting the next day. As I worked my way towards Fargo I didn't see much only a couple of small flocks flying. I was excited to let junior see some big feeds of geese and maybe scratch a few. We went from Fargo to Valley City to the SD border and back over to Gwinner, Lisbon, Sheldon and didn't see one snow on the ground. There were a lot of birds in the air but nothing even looked close to coming down to feed. So it was disappointing not to have been able to sneak a few flocks but it was nice to get out and only saw one other group out hunting......


----------



## stolenbase

Went out around Dawson today. Saw several large flocks and got out a few times to jump and try and pass shoot on a frozen slough but they just wouldn't cooperate. there are though good numbers of birds there but the land is sure posted up tighter then a drum..and the problem is you can't find the landowners house and they don't post a number like theyre supposed to on the sign. (clearly they want nothing to do with hunters then) tomorrow im planning on going again around jamestown if i can find a "general" are around there. anybody have any reports of jamestown? any open bodies of water with huntable numbers? thanks-nick


----------



## quackattack

Same thing for me Eric. Drove from Grand Forks to Petersburg and then took Highway 32 through Aneta and Finley and then down to Valley City and back up. Saw quite a few flocks of snows and blues closer to Valley City but not one bird on the ground. Must have seen 100-200 thousand canadians. They were all over! But all the snows were atleast a mile high. They are going to move through FAST with the high temps this week. Some friends said lots of flocks south of I-94.


----------



## Greg_4242

So do you think that the area northwest of Devils Lake will be hot in about a week? :thumb:


----------



## pappyhat

Heading to the Oakes area next Tuesday for a week of chasing and hopefully harvesting a few snows. Looks like I might miss the first push with the warmer weather expected this weekend. Do you think I'll be OK for the "juvies" to be in the area. See ya at the Angry Beaver or the Rivers Edge west of Ludden. Good hunting to all.


----------



## lynxx69

Greg_4242 said:


> So do you think that the area northwest of Devils Lake will be hot in about a week? :thumb:


To be honest with you.... In a week the main migration will be through if the temps don't change..... I would be in Devils Lake by Monday Much less next friday.... There will be birds but they will go right on through there will be nothing to stop them.....


----------



## upland420

Quite a string passed over just west of W.Fargo this morning. Had to be 10000 birds. Took about 10 min for them all to pass over. Mostly light geese with some groups of big fellas flying 'cover' on the outside. They were heading WNW at a pretty good clip. Probably be in the DL area by late today.


----------



## Niles Short

this weather sucks hopefully the weather and snows cooperate in unison midweek


----------



## mngooser

I scouted some roosts down by Yankton with binocs and I have yet to spot a juvie goose. I didn't want to believe the report about "No juvies this year", but it looks like it was a really bad hatch.

The seagulls and diver ducks are thick down here. that pretty much means the tail end of the migration.

I guess I will have to hammer 'em up in Canada in the Fall.

Oh, tried some decoying around Madison, SD. No wind... you know the rest of it.


----------



## quackattack

Just saw a flock of about 500 or so(mostly canadians), fly over Grand Forks heading SW. Alot of the geese we saw yesterday were flying south rather than north.


----------



## D_Hage

This morning on the way home I saw quite a few flocks of canadians heading north and 2 huge flocks of snows...lastnight when we were standing outside we had a flock of snows fly over us too, that was at like 1 am...


----------



## Snow Hunter

Went Scouting tonight and ended up chasing birds into the devils lake area. I would say that I saw 100,000-200,000 birds. As it was getting dark they were still pouring in  . I am going to give them a try tommorow morning and also monday and tuesday. If anyone would like to join me for a hunt on Monday or tuesday PM me.

I will give a full report tomorrow on how I do.
:beer:


----------



## fox412

I hunted SE ND Friday and then drove to Tewauken there were at least 500000 birds on the lake. I wish that I could put video on the sight. It was quite a sight to behold. Went again today and most have moved north. Saw a few flocks in the fields but nothing that you could sneak. I did get between two flocks to pass shoot but some guys jumped them 30 min after I got in position. I did post a picture of all of those on the lake if you want to check it out.


----------



## mjschuette

hey guys, i'm heading out mon afternoon thru friday where do you think i should start at? oaks, jamestown, new rockford, devils lake, or rolla?.....matt

P.S Anybody know how to hunt them, and wanta go? I got the equiptment if you got the know how. pm me if you want to go.

dear God, please let there be a bad snow storm just north of US HWY 2


----------



## buckseye

dear God please let mjschuete get stranded in a 2 week blizzard north of hi way 2... alone without food!! :lol:

Don't wish crap on other people..it's Sunday for Gods sake


----------



## mjschuette

dear God how about just enouph snow just to slow up the geese alittle? 
to any one north of hwy two, I hope this wish is ok.


----------



## RWHONKER

Ended up with 11 yesterday and three this morning. Sunny day with no wind makes it tough. Going back out in a few hours for the afternoon. Alot of birds heading north but they seem to end up back in the same place they left from. Good luck everybody. Nick.


----------



## Goodfella

Hunted from Bismarck to Jamestown all day Saturday. With a range of about 40 miles north and 40 miles south of I-94. Saw lots of SOBs. All a mile high of course. There weren't any interested in spending any time on the ground. Kicked a few groups off of some frozen lakes but that's about all the action we saw.

I talked Dad into buying a non-res tag and coming out. He wasn't too impressed.


----------



## snowkiller

Drove throu steele and kulm areas, geese in the air but none on th ground.Most geese ive seen has been in the Max area with about 50-100k feeding north of Max.Feeding with the honkers some huge bunches of snows.I set out dekes today and never fired a shell.The snows feed for 20min and move on north.Lots of migrators flying this morning but not stopping.I think the kemare area could be good if there any snow up there if not its going to be a short season, nothing to stop them. PS- wish you could shoot honkers WOW nothing like the spring migration.


----------



## snow chaser

Goosenuker and I were out fri and sat north of vally city. we saw thousands of geese but couldn't get any white ones to decoy. saw almost as many jumpshooters doesn't any one decoy any more? O well had to resort to pass shooting and did manage to scatch down 11

good luck everyone


----------



## Rebel85

Went out over this past weekend around Lamoure ND. Thursday morning ended up gettin into some wind and snow and got 7 within an hour. Figured we would try decoyin and callin on Saturday morning however, the nice sunshine and wind didn't wanna commit to us. Had a bunch of flocks lookin, but 60 yards was close enough for most of them.

Good Luck up north hopefully they slow down a little bit.


----------



## Snow Hunter

I went hunting this morning in the devils lake area, a buddy of mine and I set up decoys in a corn field around 10,000 birds had been using yesterday and within 5 miles there was over 100,000 more birds. We had an overcast sky nice breeze, it was from the south at 10-20 mph, I figured we would have some decent shooting. We set up about 500 decoys sillosocks and northwinds and when it was shooting time the birds were everywhere. Everything would look but then they would just keep on truckin North  . We tried all kinds of things to get the birds to decoy but not even the loners would finish. The spread looked great we where very well hidden, I think it was just a hard migration day and nothing wanted to decoy except the thousands of mallards, pintails, specks, and honkers. We ended up with three birds and called it quits around 10am so we could get home for some Easter festivities. On the way back we saw migrating birds all the way to Grand Forks along HWY 2. The are pusting really really fast, there were very few this far north on friday and now the main migration, at least the first wave is blowin through fast. I am still going to get out tommorow and maybe try a few jumps and maybe an evening decoy shoot but it is pretty tough right now. I hope some other people had a bit of luck.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Saw a decent push of birds into north central nd. Just about a constant sting of birds from the south moving N/NW in the late afternoon. Birds stoped moving when it got close to dark, didn't see much coming back south after sunset. Lots of snow came off the fields, some decent amounts of sheet water if you look hard enough. Going out tom with a field set up planned out. Hate to say it but doesn't look like the geese are going be spending much time in ND. Get out and hunt them while you can. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Drove from Bottineau to Valley City yeaterday.Grandson was baptized at Page this morning.,so didn't hunt....started seeing snows south of Rugby....none on the ground until almost to Jamestown.Stayed overnight in Casselton...they were coming over the interstate this morning from Casselton to Valley City in huge flocks.....many flocks of thousands.

Drove back up through Page,Finley,Sharon to Petersburg....saw geese in the air and on the gound all the way.Then along Hyw 2 all the way through DL to Rugby.

Clouds of birds....one section near Leeds was covered....had to be 50-75,000 birds.A mile square of geese right off Hwy 2.Didn't see 1 hunter in 2 days of driving.

There is no snow on the ground until Willow City....not much sheet water in that whole area and the potholes are frozen over.But I think they can go west around the Turtle Mts.Warm temps this coming week will make for a fast migration across ND....better get'em while they are here.


----------



## northdakotakid

Went out friday and saw the largest flock of snow geese in my life north of 94 and steele. I would say in the 150,000 range sitting on a frozen lake that had a huge crack of open water in the middle. It was absolutley amazing watching the geese. we did not get any decent shots but sat on them until dark.

I would say that 20-30,ooo more landed while we were there in flocks ranging from 5-10 to 1,ooo birds. It was amazing.

We did not see a bird on the ground though


----------



## dosch

Left DL this morniing went south to 281 then west to Maddock then over to Brinsmade and back to DL. Holy **** for birds everywhere!! Not alot on the ground until I got close to # 2 then they were thick and I mean thick.


----------



## Drew Willemsen

Anyone hunting tomorrow at all?? We will be out for the 4th day in a row now trying to out smart these friggen things... :beer:


----------



## Greg_4242

Do you think around the Minot area would be decent around next weekend?


----------



## goosekiller9

KEN W said:


> 2.Didn't see 1 hunter in 2 days of driving.


Ken-wish i could say the same about the number of hunters-went down to lamoure with a buddy on friday morn-lots of birds flying northm and high-got to lamoure and really really screwed up an easy sneak. 15000 birds on big stock dam. for sure at least 30 birds but got ratted out by three spotters and a bunch of specks. After 1200 everything shut down-all of a sudden at 5.00 the flood gates opened. birds everywherebut for every bird there was about 4 hunters(not quite) but i respect that they are trying to do the same thing i am. Managed to get on a flock of 5000-found a hill the were working to and laid down-around 20000 more birds landed and some came right over the hill(walking) oh how they must have been surprised when the two "rocks" jumped up and started firing-19 between 2 uf us. Saturday was alot of birds moving north. Managed 5. Sat nightwas slower than before. alot of birds still though-down in that area saw probably around 500000 to 750000 birds-clouds everywhere- Sunday morning around JAmestown was to bad. Only one other hunter i saw. lots of birds on ground all day long. Saw more on ground than in the air(until jumped) Some flocks(3) were feeding all day long that i noticed. Anyways, totol for wek was around 35 birds. Had a great time watching and listening to the birds
What are the numbers in South Dakota still- must be fairly high but dono


----------



## Ryan_Todd

saw wave after wave fly over my house today. wed. fri. and sat we ended up with 80 total. most came over the decoys. also shot a few juvies and ross's on saturday. i hope these birds slow down a little bit.


----------



## RWHONKER

The big goose egg last night. This morning already they are booking north a mile high. We need something to happen with the weather to slow them down or it will be a really short season.


----------



## MrSafety

3 of us were in the Webster to Andover corridor Thursday, Friday and Saturday. We found a cornfield literally right between 4 huge roosts. We hunted the same field for 3 days.........shot 10. 5 Ross, 3 Blues and 2 mature snows. I have hunted this spring season for 6 years now and have NEVER seen so many white geese. There is no way to accurately describe how many we saw. Those who have hunted know what I am talking about. They headed north mid morning, but by 3 p.m. they were heading back south again. We met a state warden Friday after the hunt and he said there were literally no hunters in our area. 350 decoys sure doesn't look like much when within 1-2 miles in any direction there were literally 10's of thousands. It was an awesome sight and I'll hunt every season I can just to see 'em. With literally no open water, I wonder where they are finding any. We set decoys mid day Thursday and if I didn't have steel stakes we'd have never gotten them in. You guys in ND--there still a TON in SD.......I'm going back end of this week.


----------



## mjschuette

RWHONKER wrote
3 of us were in the Webster to Andover corridor Thursday, Friday and Saturday. does the mean that i still have a chance to get in to some geese tomorrow in north dakota?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Saw a good migration through the James River Valley this weekend, but I was actually disappointed in the numbers we saw (believe it or not). Nothing like year's past in this flyway, but it sure sounds like it was solid everywhere else.

Not enough strings to form the funnels we needed, but the birds decoyed alright; we were in flooded corn.

Strings all the way home to Bismarck.

It's far from over, the migration has a ways to go yet.


----------



## Bruce

Birds are still in NE SD. Managed 6 but sneakin gets tougher for this old man. I think I will use a parachute this week and just sail into a flock. Lots of birds much more than last year and they all come from the north.


----------



## Goosepride

They're thick in the Hillsboro area right now.


----------



## dblkluk

Took a quick drive this morning and its pretty quiet in this neck of the woods. Tons of Canadas, but only handful of Snows. Might be heading east of us this year??


----------



## DoctorPete42

Headed out Friday and Saturday to Milnor, ND. We jumped two flocks on Friday morning and got 2, then set up our decoys. Saw a few birds, but they were high, and didn't give us good looks. Picked up around 2:00, and started scouting, but didn't see much until 6:30 when we found 50,000 NE of Milnor. They were spooky though, and didn't get a shot. Saturday morning we set up in that same field, we used 300 northwinds. Only got one, saw lots of birds, but they were high and heading north. At sunset, about 25,000 were scared up, about 3 miles away, but nothing was close enough to take a crack at when they flew over.


----------



## snowkiller

dblkluk said:


> Took a quick drive this morning and its pretty quiet in this neck of the woods. Tons of Canadas, but only handful of Snows. Might be heading east of us this year??


Go north The geese are north of hwy 2 lots of geese leeds, dl, bottineau,kenmare areas


----------



## stolenbase

I went out around Tappen today and that neck of the woods. Shot a lot of that "wing and a prayer ammuniton" :lol: but with no success. It took us a lot of driving but we eventually found them but nothin is cooperating. I think the birds may be farther north??? Hopefully my mom will take me this next weekend but i sure as hell need to come up with some cash for the gas! it really sucks havin to pay 50 bucks to refill. -well good luck guys..lemme know about farther north (pm me)


----------



## Greg_4242

Im goin to be hunting a little north of Hyw 2 this weekend. Will there still birds around in good numbers?


----------



## Draker16

I think with this weather the birds are going to be gonzo by this weekend


----------



## mjschuette

weather forcast is calling for overcast tomorrow, with chance of rain, but the big factor for the rest of the week, is the wind, their saying 15 to 25 mph wind from the nw for the next few days. hope it slows them down a little.


----------



## goosekiller9

Went to fargo this morning from JAmestown Several smaller flocks flying high and north.Only one group i saw was on the ground. That was on North Hobart Lake right on the north side of the interstate. On way home only saw a few flying and the ones on Hobart were gone. This has to be one of the quickest mirations thru ND i have ever seen. There are still birds to the south i guess-Good luck everyone


----------



## Bruce

Tonight I saw only about 1000 or so in the NE SD. Did see birds this morning coming from ND but the numbers are way down from this weekend


----------



## oilman

Mohall area large flocks flying high and moving north , will be in Canada this evening. late afternoon about 5 PM 28 I watched them go by.


----------



## Snow Hunter

I hunted near devils lake/lakota area yesterday again and there were half the birds that there were on sunday. The birds are pushing through so fast it is unbelievable. I managed to get 7 yesterday, 3 in a sneak gone bad and 4 over an evening decoy spread. Those birds just won't commit until it is dark. When I was picking up my decoys they were landing in them but it was well after shooting time. I had one good flock come in but I thought they were lessers (the sun was behind them and in my face) so I was caught off guard  and I realized I had blown my best chance. I hit one but couldn't bring it down. All the rest of the flocks would get no closer then 65-75 yards. I had a great time but it is a lot of work to set up all those decoys and have so little return. I am going to take a little break and try them later if there are still any left in the state. If you can get out there quick before the bulk of them are gone.


----------



## Snow Hunter

I would go north of HWY 2 to get into the birds now. Check around the Lakota area and head north west and I think you should find a lot of birds. I would also try around Churches Ferry and Dry Lake. Get after them quick!!!


----------



## lake 17

Saw lots of snows on Sunday and Monday. Didn't see any snows this morning. Looks like about a 2 day hunt this year.


----------



## MrSafety

Lake 17---is that NW of Maddock? Talked to a farmer 9 miles NW of Webster this morning.......still seeing snows.......not as many as over the weekend. All were high headin north.


----------



## snowkiller

I think they will be gone by this weekend  What a crappy spring season, we need a snow line.


----------



## SiouxperDave25

bahe said:


> Lake 17---is that NW of Maddock?


Lake 17 is located about a mile west of Hesper.


----------



## Greg_4242

Anyone out there seeing any birds around Minot? Where should I be huntig this weekend? Right along the border?


----------



## shadow

If you are looking this weekend, I would go to the border and scout. One problem is that they all aren't going through at once. Sure a lot go through in a blur, but there will still be some if you look. Pray for the frost to go out to get the water lessened. 8)


----------



## Travery

I have heard that there are birds till in small numbers through nebraska and south dakota... Is this accurate? Am i wasting my time to hunt northern SD this weekend in hopes of some smaller tailing flocks?


----------



## Dan_Mohn

Hunted in northern S.D. , Friday - Today. very tough hunting.
pretty much was playing catch up when the warm weather came in. hard trying to decoy mile high migrators in 70 degree weather. started by clark then ended up east of sand lake. HUGE migration last weekend. When leaving today few snows around sand lake still and saw some a couple miles south of britten. didn't see anything south of highway 12. sand lake went from 150.000 midlast week, from over a million saturday, to less than 100,000 monday. still had a good time though, good luck in ND.


----------



## surperdood

is sand lake in central northern sd or western or eastern..?
thanks ben


----------



## J.D.

surperdood said:


> is sand lake in central northern sd or western or eastern..?
> thanks ben


Its in N.E. Sodak.


----------



## surperdood

so they are most likely going to be migrating into SE Nodak i bet. thanks for the info . BEn


----------



## stolenbase

I'm planning on goin out this weekend again. With all these varied reports im kinda confused. Theres still flock between bismarck and jamestown but man are they jumpy and tough to hunt. Anybody know about washburn? how far north and are there any cities that would be a key area to hit? pm me if u want. thanks a lot everyone. ---nick


----------



## RWHONKER

Haven't seen a snow since Sunday. I have been all over the countryside visiting with farmers for work and they haven't seen anything since then either. Very short season if nothing else wanders through.


----------



## dosch

Mother load has parked its a$$ in No Dak!


----------



## stolenbase

wanna tell me where that motherload is ? hehe-nick


----------



## Chris Schulz

actually i was thinking of asking where that mother load would be this weekend?


----------



## Goosepride

Geese are now gone in the Hillsboro area.


----------



## cgreeny

Went out Monday aftrernoon, got out in an old grassline downwind of a huge feed east of Mcville. Nothing happened for a while then the feed started to draw in more birds from just about every direction, we ended up with 8 birds recovered. We shot 3 or 4 more that just took the shot and kept on going. We even had two that completely folded up and then came back to life about 30 feet from the ground and up and away they went. It was fun to see that many birds. Did see something to frown on, some hunters moved in on us later toward sunset and the birds were coming with the sun, we watched these guys shoot into two different bunches of whitefronts/lessers. And they dropped two for sure and sailed another. Some guys need those bird ID books still. Good luck to everyone heading out this weekend.


----------



## cranebuster

Hunted South S.W. of jamestown monday and tuesday. Lots of birds monday, decoyed 12. Tuesday was a bust, saw only a dozen flocks of really high migrators. Looks like a guys gonna have to head north, way north for the weekend.


----------



## djleye

Sorry to get off the subject but cgreeny, I hope you turned in guys that were shooting lessors and whitefronts in the spring. TIPS line is easy to use!!!


----------



## goosekiller9

Somebody should really inform these geese that we can save them about 2000 miles of traveling. They are elcome to stay here for the summer. Well this season is one of the worst i can remembereven though there are still alot of birds in south dakota. It is hard to hunt the birds when they are scatteredacross northern ND to south SD. They really got spread out this year. These north winds these past couple days will keep them from flying


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Just to let everyone know, I think she's over!!!! Did shoot two juvie blues this morning. All i seen was juveniles, mostly blues and a couple snow's. Small group's of ten or less. Once i jumped them, they headed out, straight north. You guys up north may catch some coming yet. Good luck to all.


----------



## mallard

I hunted monday evening by myself and with Chris P yesterday in central ND yesterday.There were lots of geese on monday while scouting and they decoyed relatively well.Yesterday,The morning shoot went very well with small bunches decoying(right over Chris P of course)until about 9:30-10:00.After they fed up most of the flocks headed north.Jason was right.He said it was going to be a slingshot migration.For those of you asking about where to go in the next week,consider going to Canada.The migration is moving very fast here and they will probably be gone soon.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

There are still pockets of geese all over the place. Those willing to drive will find them. Your best bet is the N. half of the state, especially NE.


----------



## surperdood

What about lake autubon? Anyone think there might be some juvies on there or maybe a pocket of them. My friends dad said there were quite a few there last weekend? thanks, ben.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Last I heard there was only a handful on Audobon, mixed in with the Canadas.


----------



## Chris Schulz

how about rugby geese still there? i plan on heading that way this weekend just wondering if the birds will still be around.


----------



## geeseslayer

Was down in Elandale this past weekend and shot 264 geese between 3 guys. It was a slaughter fest. Best time of my life. Only 2 banded though. Geese were heading North throughout the morning and then turning around and heading back to SD during the day and coming back to ND later in the evening. Went out today around long lake and only seen one smaller flock heading north. Is it true there are quite a few birds up in Washburn.

:sniper: 
:sniper:

keep an eye out boys its slaughter time. :beer:


----------



## goosekiller9

Headed around Jamestown(north) saw lots of snow geese. quite a few surprisingly. All were on the ground in groups of less than 10000. Bad thing is was that their are thousands of whitefronts and canadas mixed in with them. I must have saw 10 flocks like that so i didnt even bother with them. Hard hunting when it is like that but i shot down 2. Birds seemed like they wanted to move north but wind kept them from flying high and even at all. Birds were jumpy at all. Some were right by the road, but i think decoying would work best now. The 2 i got were very large and mature geese
Good Luck

Geeseslayer- how did u get all your birds?


----------



## goodfellow56

went out around brookings tonight. ONly thing I saw was a flock of about 300 sobs milling around the freezer. time to get out the poles


----------



## stolenbase

Are there still huntable numers between Bismarck and Jamestown?


----------



## ozy

I just got home from north of devils lake. there are more birds there than i have ever seen. MANY floks on the ground that i would estimate at 50,000 to 100,000 birds each. Got out there monday night and had to come back early. we only had some rags but did manage to get 3 this morning. Floks were heading north over devils lake all day yesterday and were still flying over at 11:00 last night. I wish i could have stayed out.


----------



## geeseslayer

goosekiller9
we tried to decoy last friday and had no luck at all we shot all of our geese sneeking fields and ponds. Both Sat. and Sun. moring we were at the same pond right at sunrise. on Sat. morning at the pond we shot 62 birds and Sun. we shot 77. took us 1 hour to 1.5 hours chasing cripples around the feild along side. It was the easiest hunts for snow geese I've ever had.

I am planning on heading to Jamestown tomorrow evening where at around there would you recomend. I would apprieciate the info. Thanks

:sniper: 
"KNOCK 'EM DEAD"


----------



## geeseslayer

Stolenbase 
went out this evening between Bismarck, Long lake, McKenzie, Sterling, and steele and only seen 1 flock north of steele and shot 15 out of there and then they headed out from there.


----------



## irish

Was out sat. through.tues. north of Devils lake by now you all know when they showed. Had a great hunt sun. eve and two more great days . We shoot over decoys every time , got 126 had a great time was there just on time thanks to this board and the friends in the Devils lake area . Head to can. if your looking for snows now.

:beer:


----------



## goodfellow56

Ive got an opening if anyone wants to come hunt my freezer with me. Weve had a good flock of birds staging there with rapidly increasing numbers for the last month now.


----------



## goosekiller9

Gooseslayer, head out northeast of Jamestown. Lots of birds but almost all were mixed with thousands of specs, cunucks and mallards. Good luck and tell me how you did. All the birds i saw yesterday were grounded and werent flying north at all


----------



## the Bender

Was NW of Lakota,ND Tues/Wed. Thousands white geese don't much care for three hundred decoys. My ATV broke down when I was done setting up at sunrise. Luckily I got it behind a rock-pile, across a still frozen ground. I then managed two mature birds. (Hunter assisted suicide) Had to wait til overnight to get the 4-wheeler out of the field. I learned solo missions are a foolish endeavor, and pushing an ATV across a frozen field beats the heck out of pushing through the mud. Amen. 
The Result: Home 1 day late, with too few birds. This week I was that guy.


----------



## tbuc

Hey guys,

I'll be heading to the Bottineau area next week and was wondering if anyone had room for an extra gunner in the decoys. It'll be my first time hunting white geese-so I have no decoys of my own. I'm just looking for something better than sneaks and pass shooting, but I'll take what I can get and I'm anticipating the sneaks will be my method as a solo hunter. I'll be out there Monday afternoon and won't be able to hunt Tues or Wed. Then I'm free Thurs and Fri if birds aren't already in Canada by then.

Any tips other than stay home would be appreciated. Just shoot me a PM if you want to keep it quiet.

Thanks,
tbuc


----------



## geeseslayer

If I were you I would go sneak geese instead of decoy. You have a much better chance at getting more birds. You can travel from field to field just like that shooting birds in many fields. Just get up wind from them and stay low belly cralw towards them and let them feed to you. They usually feed pretty fast with these higher winds. While your in the area you might want to head west a little bit and check out Mohall/Kenmare area there is the rufuge there that usually holds quite a few birds. Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Ya jump em jump em jump em!!! Give them more reason to get the hell out of here faster than they already are! :eyeroll:


----------



## northernwaterfowl

All the snows have left and went to Canada. I heard that the Estevan area was loaded. I went from Minot to Mohall to Lignite and didn't see any snows on the ground. Only canadas. All the snows were high and going north. My buddy that farms by Noonan said all the snows have left too. Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday were great though. I heard that north of DL was loaded too.


----------



## geeseslayer

sneaking birds isnt going to push them out of here anyfaster. we did it all last weekend at the south dakota border and the only thing they did was go to a different field and then head back to south dakota during the day. half of the birds are still down south we dont have enough open water up her for them. i bet there is one more good weekend hunt. then itll be over.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm sitting on the deck, having a burger here in Bismarck and there's a lot of strings moving north to the east of town with this south wind.


----------



## Goosepride

Saw about 5K around Hillsboro again but I'm sure they're on their way...


----------



## gandergrinder

There are still birds around. I talked to some guys this morning who found some pretty good feeds in the North Central part of the state. I am taking off at 3:00 today. I haven't been out in 3 weeks so I am pretty excited to say the least.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I heard the geese are migrating high SE of Regina today.


----------



## Goosepride

I've had reports from the Crosby area...and they haven't seen a bird all spring other than Blacks...but I'm sure there have been some that have come through.


----------



## goosehunter21

Heading up to Devils lake area after school, hope to catch some of the straggler flocks. Report will be up on Monday


----------



## snowkiller

Any geese in the kenmare area?


----------



## Leo Porcello

snowkiller said:


> Any geese in the kenmare area?


Just got in from driving from Ruthville to Lansford to Mohall to Kenmare then back down through HWY 28 south to Carpio then home to the base. Maybe saw 12 flocks of 200 or less birds high and headed north. We also took many of the back dirt roads. Was hoping to show my wife and kids some big flocks feeding and maybe a possible field for the morning but no luck with that. Not one snow on the ground. Saw lots of trucks with 2 or more guys in each with camo on so I assume they were looking or jumping. There was a lot of jumpers out this AM. Here is a question. If your going to sneak "jump" geese why don't people actually sneak them??? Everyone and I do mean everyone I saw out today sneaking would pull over in plain view of the geese and start walking towards them. Of course all of them barely got a step into the field and the geese were up and gone moving farther north. I would think they would at least put some effort into it.

Well it was a short spring season for me since I am on a leash but it was definitely a good one. I guess one good thing with a quick migration is saving lots of money on gas! Is it Sep 1st yet?


----------



## northernwaterfowl

The sky was full......I mean full....of black geese tonight....non stop from 5 pm til 8 pm. I found two flocks of snows on the ground. This morning I saw probably 25 flocks of snows on the ground. The geese are really jumpy the past two days though.

Todd Siemers


----------



## Nodak Duke

PorkChop said:


> Ya jump em jump em jump em!!! Give them more reason to get the hell out of here faster than they already are! :eyeroll:


How many years have you been in Nodak? Give me a break... Don't go talking the talk when you don't have the walk.

Give em hell! Jump em if you want, deek em if you want. To each his own. As long as its legal, kill 'em. More power to ya! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

No brother you give me the break. I have been here long enough to figure out that when you jump em they get the hell out of dodge especially this year when there is no snow on the ground to stop them from pushing north. Proof is this. I have access to posted land. The snows have been there each day because they have not been jumped and they decoy great and it has been huntable each day (well until someone jumped them illegally I might add). Then get some posts that all the geese are in lets say Jamestown. Every body runs to Jamestown and tries to jump em. No more geese in Jamestown. Its the same as jumping the roost for ducks. You jump the roost and the ducks go bye bye or at least that is what all the long time NODAKERS tell all the NRs about jumping roosts. The snows are no different. And if jumping is your game then do it with some skill. Pulling your car right next to the flock and trying to walk up to them in broad daylight really does not work that often. :eyeroll:


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Just wondering if anybody has seen anymore juvies in or around western ia or eastern neb.? Do I need to start gearing up for LONGBEARDS??? Oh yea, gas went up a dime here today! cheapest is $2.15 a gallon! ouch!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Bruce

Still birds here in SD. Had a flock about 1,000 birds fly over the house last night and again this morning. My son almost got under them when he was washing the truck. Will go after them tonight


----------



## huntmaster

Just a tip for you Sneakers and Jumpers if you see a guy that took the time to set up decoys hunting and shooting birds have the respect to jump another field. This is the reason decoy hunters complain about you guys. No respect for other hunters is an ethical statement not a question of who is right and who is wrong.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

the past three days we've found quite a few south of 94. found a roost today that was holding 20k to 25k on it. overall we've hunted a total of 6 days this weekend and last weekend and have a total of 256 sob's with three bands. one blue, one ross and one snow. the birds are around, you just need to drive a while to find them.


----------



## goosekiller9

I decoy and jump. I probably jump alot more than decoy because there just isnt that much time to set decoys out in the afternoon, especially when you need to put out 1000 decoys which by the way isnt to cheep, you know sometimes jumping is the only fesible way to hunt the birds. ANother note is when the weather is bad for migrating decoyers need jumpers to get the birds moving but like previously noted, when they can migrate, they will get the hell out of dodge. Saw 5000 sitting on a slough- easily could of snuck but didnt have shotgun-just rifles. Did a little math today. To get a spread of 1000 snows(windsock) that is around 50$ per dozen- that rounds out to be about 4200$ for a good spread not counting an e-call which can be made pretty resonable. Does that figure seem accurate?


----------



## masterhunter

On Friday 4/1 was in Dickey county ND near Ellendale and saw about 35k on the ground feeding. Drove from there to Jamestown and say snows the whole way. I am staying east of jamestown and have seen snows almost every morning and evening for the past four days, and quite a number of flocks migrating during the day. Today 4/2 I drove from Jamestown to up around Carrington, ND and saw enough snows to credit putting out a spread. I believe that the hunting should be good for the next few days. However, the warm weather will cause birds to really want and push on.


----------



## Snow Hunter

Went out today near Devils Lake, there are still birds you just need to put on some miles to find them. A buddy of mine and I threw up a quick evening spread and managed to get seven. Including one juvie Blue that landed in the decoys and walked around for ten minutes while I was trying to make sure that it was a juvie blue and not a speckle belly. Our hunt could have been better, we set up near a roost and someone jumped the roost right when we were setting up decoys so we missed out on all those birds. We had a great time and I saw more specks closer then I ever have before. It was a great day to watch the migration.


----------



## tbuc

Boy, I didn't mean to get the decoy vs. jump debate going. I've read these forums for years and certainly don't want to be the guy you guys are complaining about on here after screwing up someone's hunt. That's partially why I was looking for a decoy hunt with someone who already knows what they're doing. Plus-I just prefer hunting over decoys to anything else. I'm not a corporate exec either, I work night shift so I can hunt and fish every day of the week if I want. I just got lucky enough to be sent to NoDak during spring snow goose season and was hoping to try it out. I live in SE MN where the siting of a snow goose is very rare, so I have no white decoys except a couple canada floaters painted to swans. Otherwise, I'd be doing it myself if I had the spread.

Anyway, I hopefully will get to do some sneaks on some birds, but you can bet none of you will be bothered by me. I'll be taking the less popular path to my destination to hopefully find some birds that haven't been chased as often and less hunters to deal with.

Another idea I have and was wondering what you guys thought. I've got a few canada decoys, would it be worth bringing them along and maybe hope for a few snows to want to decoy to a field of a couple dozen honkers? Would I at least see some canadas and ducks working the decoys? I may be able to get a video camera and just to get some decoying birds on film would be a success for me.

Anyway, good to hear there are still some birds in the state. I leave Monday morning and hope to run in to some birds on the way out. Good luck to the rest of you out there and I'll keep my distance to make sure I don't mess up someone else's hunt.

tbuc


----------



## Snow Hunter

tbuc
I am not sure if you can use the canada decoys in the spring, but I can't see why you couldn't. You would definately get hunderds of birds to decoy, maybe not any snows, but lots of Specks, Canadas, mallards and pintails. I went out yesterday and set up about 42 dozen windsocks and silloscoks and man we could have shot hunderds of specks, canadas and mallards. They would get within 10 feet of us laying in the decoys and then keep going. It was one of the most incredible things I have ever seen. I wish I had brought my video camera with, maybe next time. You can still go after the snows and jump them just be polite. I jump a flock every once in a while, it just burns my *** when people go through posted land that I have permission to hunt and jump them on the roost while I am setting up my decoys. It is just like it is in the fall, if someone is already in the field then I hunt somewhere else. Just go after them and have a great time and just be respectful of other hunters, landowners, the wildlife and the law. Doing these things will help to ensure that we are able to hunt.


----------



## Field Hunter

The only problem is when someone jumps a roost when they KNOW that there is a decoy spread close by. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out......some just don't give a damn. Same thing happens in the Fall when duck and or goose huntng.....it's very frustrating but until the hunting of roosts is made illegal it will continue to happen.

Live with it!


----------



## goosekiller9

Tbuc bring your cans along. Just watching the birds work the decoys is awesome> you can also just put white socks over your decoys to make them look like blues. Worked for us in the field this year, added another 75 decoys to our spread. We brought a camera along to, great footage and it was a blast- still seeing birds flying over town today(jamestown while out fishing, couple thousand at most


----------



## Chris Schulz

went out to bottineau for a three day weekend, still plenty of geese to be had. stalked a flock of about 10,000 with so many more birds pouring into it that you couldnt see the end of the strings. but that got ruined by one of party members that spooked them :******: . all in all still had alot of fun and saw a ton of birds first time ever hunting these sky carp and im already addicted still


----------



## Redneck Goose hunter

huntmaster said:


> Just a tip for you Sneakers and Jumpers if you see a guy that took the time to set up decoys hunting and shooting birds have the respect to jump another field. This is the reason decoy hunters complain about you guys. No respect for other hunters is an ethical statement


I'd have to agree with this feller, I personally don't give a damn if ya jump - em or decoy - em, but if ya see someone out there already, back off and let him enjoy himself. Sure hope they're still around Tuesday, I can't get out till then. Oh well, even if they're gone it's still a good reason to carry the benelli and get out away from the ol' lady and her "Honey do list". 8)


----------



## gandergrinder

Went out this weekend and hunted in the Devils Lake area. There are still birds around but they are thinning out fast. Set up Saturday in some sheet water that we could get too (not where we wanted to set up but the fields were really muddy) and ended up with 8 birds. Had a couple of juvies commit suicide into the dekes, maple leafing all the way down and try to land on the water.

I was moving some floaters on Saturday evening and the rest of the guys were walking out to the spread and a big eagle headed blue tried to land right next to me but I didn't have a gun. Scared me pretty good as I had my back turned and he didn't make a peep untill he realized I was not friendly and then he gave the alarm call from about 15 feet. Pretty loud at that range. Of course I didn't have a gun on me at the time.

We didn't even hunt on sunday as all the birds were feeding in a rolled corn field and when I woke up there were stars in the sky and no wind. Decided to get some much needed rest. Left for Bismarck at 2:00 and never saw another snow goose the entire drive back.

The birds are staged now and act exactly like fall birds feeding twice a day. Never saw a migrating flock all weekend.


----------



## goosekiller9

Same flock of mature snows+blues was sitting on roost that i saw all day yesterday. Thought that they booked out yesterday but they were there tonight again. Watched them fight the south wind when they went to feed. Flying on 15 feet high for over a mile. Still saw lots of snows flying pretty much all day. Those birds on that roost havent been touched by anyone and it didnt look like the y were in any hurry to leave. One jump and i am sure there gone.


----------



## Redneck Goose hunter

Better get out there and give - em hell GK9, B4 someone does jump them, but if someone does happen to get em rolling, give them snows a map to Minot. I haven't been able to travel around the last 3 days, but where I'm working, I've only seen about 40 or 50 geese in the last 2 days, saw a bunch on the 1st, but they were high and fast for the north.


----------



## Canada_Hunter

theres already alot of snow's in the southern part of QC


----------



## northernwaterfowl

We shot 36 snows today. They decoyed great. Too bad the wind didn't pick up til this afternoon. It would have been really good this morning if we would have had some wind. I set up between two sloughs that had birds and they traded back and forth all morning. We also saw a ton of sandhills today. We saw more specks today than I have since down in NE. Non-stop all afternoon. No juvies snows were shot today. Although about half of the geese were Ross's. In fact, I only recall seeing one juvy snow all day. All the flocks of snows were small ranging from 15 to 30 birds.

Todd Siemers


----------



## Chris Schulz

i dont really understand the hotline reports saying that all the birds are already gone. For what i saw the birds probobaly wont get out of here till this weeknd depending on weather and hunting pressure


----------



## RWHONKER

Put on 170 miles Saturday morning. Saw a few scattered flocks but no real concentration. Ended up scratching two out of one flock. With gas so expensive 20 bucks a bird is not bad. It is worth the money, can't beat hunting spring snows.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Guys, if you want to argue about sneaking/jumping, please start another thread.

Let's keep this to reports, thanks.


----------



## goosekiller9

S1986, the hotline just gives info on main concentrations and really doesnt give an accurate statement each year if the birds are here or gone. If I were you i would stick to this line. This has to be the best Migration line I have found. Very useful and interesting to here stories and where the birds are at. 
Thanks Chris


----------



## northernwaterfowl

It was pretty slow this morning.....we saw 7 flocks of snows with two working the spread. Probably about 1/10 of the honkers and specks compared to yesterday. There are more cranes moving now today though. Looks like we are really getting to the end now. No juvies spotted today, so maybe there is some hope of somewhat of a juvy flight to come.

Todd Siemers


----------



## Gooseman678

Just wondering if its worth taking a drive from fargo tords vally city and around that area? with gas so $$$ it would be nice to hear if there is any sort of birds around....... thanks


----------



## Mary

Hunted wed-Sat. Shot 160 over decoys including 90 on Saturday morning alone. Ended up with 5 bands. Saw huge swarms in every direction all week. Don't believe the reports from the ND tip line. There are still plenty of birds who need to take a dirt nap.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

A friend and I headed out North of Devils Lake last Thursday and came home yesterday. I couldn't believe the birds. They were all over the place. We saw dozens of fields that had at least 20-30 acres covered with snows. I too don't understand the state's report. They were saying that there wern't many birds left. We hunted/drove around a relatively small area and saw all these birds. I would call that a pretty good concentration. Birds were all way out in the middle of fields, and were very jumpy. We got 26 between 6 people.


----------



## goosekiller9

Gas just jumped to $2. 36$ makes me......... uke:


----------



## jdas53

Mary was right on- He was part of our 5 guy crew. We set up decoys 4 times and shot birds every day. Quit on Saturday with 90 at 10am, not for slowed shooting, but too many geese to haul, and clean. Birds in your face, landing in the decoys, an all around slaughter. Best day I have had to date-10+ years of hunting snows in ND, SD, and Sask. Maybe only shot 10-15% juvies most adults, and of course the 5 bands: 10$ and 30$ rewards. Did not see another decoy set-up or hunting party that looked like it was decoying in 4 days. If you can believe it the last day we got them in a plowed black sunflower field. We drove north on the 31st and there was still a major snow line with no sheetwater only 20 miles north, but probabley receeding fast-Good luck and until next fall


----------



## Dan_Mohn

Marty and jdas53 how big of spread did you guys have in your group and what kind of decoys were they. congrats on the 90 bird morning, awsome! i bet you couldn't load your gun fast enough
Just couldn't keep e'm out of the decoys or were the conditions great? maybe both?


----------



## notforhiregooseguide

any body know if there is any juvies in south dakota


----------



## autumnandsnows

jdas53

I'm the rookie poster who just sent you a private message
please post for all to see if you are going to answer Dan's and my private message about your decoy hunting. I had a great time pass shooting but I'd like to see the whites of their eye's some too! I'm working on a large spread for next year if the CO is still in effect

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Mary

Dan_Mohn said:


> Marty and jdas53 how big of spread did you guys have in your group and what kind of decoys were they. congrats on the 90 bird morning, awsome! i bet you couldn't load your gun fast enough
> Just couldn't keep e'm out of the decoys or were the conditions great? maybe both?


I suppose we had out somewere in the neiborhood of 25 dozen decoys. JDAS53 can you confirm? Mostly wind socks but mixed 2 dozen full bodies and 2-4 dozen shells in too. Snows do not commit like mallards. They do come in to check out the decoys but the weather dictates how high they are when they look. Of course there are usally a couple of dumb ones who will come in on the deck but the big flocks usually are from 30 - 50 yards if we're blasting. Windy (15+mph) and clouds is ideal as were the conditions Saturday when we all won metals for doing our part to save the Tundra and got rid of old shells before the went bad.


----------



## notforhiregooseguide

Looking to possible hunt young snow geese any where in the dakotas


----------



## LundgEYE

notforhiregooseguide said:


> notforhiregooseguide said:
> 
> 
> 
> any body know if there is any juvies in south dakota
> 
> 
> 
> as of april 5th hate to drive 300 miles for nothin shot 7 in missouri early over decoys only got two and 1blue for the dirt nap this year i was in south dakota on wed. came back on the 27th and missed all the birds 1 million sat. 150 thousand mon. what luck 3 miles south of ellendale all going up to feed down to drink stayed in ellendale but no lic. and should have hunted there so if you know of some little pockets in south dakota might hold small flocks of juvies please let me know or send me email @ [email protected]
Click to expand...

What do you guys consider Juvies and why do they lag behind?


----------



## J.D.

LundgEYE said:


> What do you guys consider Juvies and why do they lag behind?


Juvies are first year birds that dont migrate as fast as adults. This is because they are not breeding birds and are in no hurry to get back north like the breeding adult birds are. They usually signal the end of the migration in the spring.....


----------



## notforhiregooseguide

they are the last snow geese to fly north as they do not breed this year and can be found in small huntable #s i have been hunting theese things since 1999 first in missouri then iowa the next year then south dakota in 2000 just love to hunt have built my spread to about 700 decoys mostly texas wind socks two electronic cd players with eight speakers and only my 18 year old son to hunt with not even a dog yet as i want an american water spaniel hard to find ? next year will hunt north dakota as wellso if you could help a hunter of flying carp know of any juvies leave a message or e [email protected] [email protected] :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Please keep this for reports only. No need for 3 posts almost in a row asking for the same thing.


----------



## gooseguy2009

Smallest number of birds seen all spring, 3. I sured scared the heck out of them. May they rest in peace.


----------



## cgreeny

Talked to a friend tonight and he said there are still good numbers north of DL, but they have dropped from the unbelievable numbers that were up there through the weekend.He said they were pulling out pretty good today. Some of the boys got a good pile on a jump, good for them but I'd rather decoy. Good Luck to all that can get out after them this weekend.


----------



## goosekiller9

Still saw flocks flying over Jamestown yesterday. Three i think in total. One flew over when i was realing in a 20 pound carp. What a big sucker.


----------



## fowlhunter7

Hunted Souther ND Tue and Wed. Found huntable #'s and had an excellent shoots both days. 27 tue 25 wed. Some of the best decoying birds of the season. Just wish I had 2 or 3 guys with me. Could have been some 100 bird days.


----------



## gandergrinder

Just got off the phone with Hustad. 4 shooters, 1 camera man, 50+ minutes of footage, 67 birds. :eyeroll: Why did I have to miss it?

There are still a few around. Not huge numbers but if you can find a feed the decoyin is pretty damn good.


----------



## MnDiver

Good to Hear!! I might have to stretch one more weekend out yet...


----------



## Ryan_Todd

four of us ended up shooting 123 on saturday afternoon with a collared snow and another 32 on sunday morning. all were taken over the decoys.


----------



## Nate P

That's a lot of birds, Ryan, nice work. Would have been nice to get that one caught on tape. Congrats on the band.


----------



## DeltaBoy

What... Gandy you and I both wish we were with... :wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

here's a pic of matt with his collared snow.

[siteimg]1410[/siteimg]


----------



## Drakekiller

You guys have to be careful about hunting in rolled corn it is concidered baiting. We found four fields and two were rolled.


----------



## gandergrinder

Reports gentleman.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

deleted. pm sent


----------



## goosekiller9

Where all of your birds juvies? I am pretty sure that the rumor that got started of rolled cornfields is just that. Just kill as many birds as you can. Father told me that he saw some birds south of Pingree on friday night, wish i could have hunted them.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

we shot a quite a few juvies but there are still a lot of adult birds around.


----------



## J.D.

It sounds like this was the weekend to be in Nodak..........a guy on another forum posted he shot 229 by himself all over decoys.


----------



## brobones

They are thick in central sask. shot 20 in the decoys this weekend. Here is a banded adult snow we got. Chris check out the band you gotta luv it


----------



## LundgEYE

Ryan_Todd said:


> we shot a quite a few juvies but there are still a lot of adult birds around.


What do you guys "do" with so many birds on the ground? I see lots of guys breast them but have also heard they don't taste very good. Is that true? I like Canadian geese to eat but can't remember about snows...probably have only gotten a handful a long time ago, dark skin as I remember. Do you make sausage? Jerkey? Burger?


----------



## tbuc

Spent last week in NoDak hunting and working.

Found decent numbers Monday north of Devil's Lake and managed one mature snow while pass shooting. Nothing else came close enough for a shot.

Worked Tues and Wed in Bottineau area and scouted each night. Only birds I could find were south of town so I setup to pass shoot them Thurs morning since they were roosting on the same water and feeding in the same fields both nights. Birds got up Thurs and headed for Canada without coming south to the field. Some stragglers stuck around and I managed another mature snow before they were all gone. Saw thousands of snows and darks migrating all morning long so figured the spot was done and headed toward MN.

Found birds again north of DL and met up with the first hunters I'd seen all week. Got in on a decoy hunt with them Friday morning and we got 16 birds total before I headed home. If I had been shooting better, we'd have gotten many more since I wasn't pulling my weight in the killing part of the hunt. Still was awesome to see birds maple leafing down in to the spread and whacking a few.

I spotted flocks all along Hwy 2 to Grand Forks and some on down to Fargo as well. Also heard of a group shooting 100+ Friday morning in SoDak. So their are more birds to come for NoDak. Shoot 'em up guys.

It was a great time for me just seeing all the ducks and geese as well as shooting some snows and blues and I have to say I am planning on doing it again next year. May have to start buying some white decoys I guess.

tbuc


----------



## Ryan_Todd

we have breasted them out and they are all in my freezer. we have a good jerky recipe for honkers and are going to try it out on the snows. all i can say is that we have a lot of 1 gallon ziplock bags in the freezer.


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES

tbuc,

Glad you had a good time Friday. We found another field not far from the field we hunted holding birds that evening and set up for Saturday. We shot a few more birds Saturday, but they didn't work as well as the day before. Didn't hunt Sunday but did see 3 decent sized flocks on the ground on the way home. I would of liked to have stayed to hunt them, but had to get back for the work thing.


----------



## goosehunter21

Hunted central North Dakota last weekend and shot 46 over the decoys on Sunday. Shot only 7 juvies and the rest were adult birds.


----------



## cgreeny

Ok, I can finally get out hunting this friday and saturday. Anybody going out north of DL this weekend, I was thinking about decoying but I have heard reports that are really good and some that are so-so. PM me. Any help would be great. And to all those out putting the hammer down keep it up.


----------



## goosekiller9

Take back my report of the "Baiting" in rolled corn fields. Just got a report of some guys got a ticket by the GW.

> Let me ask you this- Why would a game warden even think of doing this- The crop was not harvestable so they had to to roll it: isnt the point of the conservation season to kill as many birds as possible? I no Gw have to put up w/ alot of sh.. crap , but sometimes I wonder why they do this. But anyways, saw flock of 200 or so sitting on a slough north of Jamestown, looked like young birds.


----------



## duckslayer

Seen two HUGE flocks today south of hwy 2. Looked like they've been here for awhile. This rain is making it awfully muddy. Maybe by thursday or friday i will be able to get out to them and throw some decoys down. Just dont feel like walkin a halfmile through slop.


----------



## bigblackfoot

We shot 8 today over a small spread, with no ecaller, and had to drag our blinds and equipment a 1/4 mile. But the bright side was 6 of 8 were adults. It was alot of work but it was nice to get out for the first time.


----------



## RWHONKER

Put the sneak on a flock of about 50 juvies after work. Ended up scratching two out of it. There is still geese around, you just have to put on the miles to find them.


----------



## fowlhunter7

Shot 10 over the dekes up by Langdon this morning. Had to walk a mile through mud with dekes and gear to do it. Two groups east of langdon and one good flock up by Hanna. Good Hunting


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Saw about 10 small/medium sized flocks going north with the wind this morning west of Jamestown around sunup.

Still moving through.


----------



## goosekiller9

Saw some white specks( looked like a bunch of 747) flying late last night-30 or so :beer:


----------



## Whitetail Thumper

Shot eight pass-shooting last night around Jamestown.


----------



## goldhunter470

sure they weren't swans?


----------



## Snow Hunter

There are many flocks of over 10,000 birds north of Hwy 2 between Devils Lake and Lakota. The trouble is they are all sitting in rolled corn fields. I tried hunting them in a barley field this morning and had very little luck, we only shot 4. :eyeroll: The birds that we did get were the fattest snow that I have ever seen. I think that it is time for fishing, good luck to any one who is still going to go after snows. :beer:


----------



## Hoggr

hunted friday through sunday, only shot geese today, found a legal field east of Oakes. Chris-ND and I shot 90 this morning. I got a yellow neck collared ross, and chris picked up 2 leg banded birds. What a way to end the year


----------



## goosekiller9

A buddy of mine shot 11 geese south of town yesterday pass shooting. The birds were in a rolled corn field.


----------



## Hoggr

[siteimg]1485[/siteimg]


----------



## Hoggr

[siteimg]1486[/siteimg]


----------



## quackattack

Those are some NICE pictures. Wish I coulda got out more this spring season. But there is always the fall. Congrats!


----------



## stolenbase

is anybody planning on chasin them this upcoming weekend? I guess I had no clue they were still hangin around.


----------



## buckseye

way to smack'em guys....


----------



## fishunt

are they at DL or Jametown? I want to go soon as possible let me know thanks


----------



## Drew Willemsen

both...and in between :wink:


----------



## fishunt

AAHHHH Help lol.... just wanna to get chace to get them before I used gas to drive around for nothing that would be hard for last minutes but thanks man :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3

Get out like everbody else and do your own scouting.


----------



## tb

Talked to a buddy from Ashley last week Thursday . He said there were good numbers around there.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Pretty much everyone who hunted Sat. afternoon and Sunday did well with that wind. I of course, was home doing lawn work after Sat. morning's hunt and heard about it from everyone.


----------



## mallard

Chris&Tyler,You guys really missed out after you left saturday AM.I SMOKED the geese!I also found out #1 and #2 shot works very well on snows.


----------



## duckbuster434

I think that most of the snows around DL hooked that wind from the south on sunday and headed north


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

mallard said:


> Chris&Tyler,You guys really missed out after you left saturday AM.I SMOKED the geese!I also found out #1 and #2 shot works very well on snows.


Right on Dean. I just couldn't put off the yard any longer and I'm on the road the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Sounds like the birds are staying east this year, near to nothing around 
Bottineau for a while now. Funny thing is, is that ever since the spring season started I've had honey holes that held birds in the spring until the season closed or later, this year they are no where to be found.......not even the juvies and the adult non-breeders, makes it out to be a very non-productive spring year for me.(Worst Ever) It was a very odd migration this year......................


----------



## Chris Schulz

actually i went hunting in bottineau. Stayed and the loveland motel and shot a ton of birds just west of town about 20 minutes. i dont know where you were hunting but i saw plenty of birds there.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Shulzy, when did you hunt the bottineau area? I saw plenty of birds also...................as they flew into Canada. Had many days when birds were flying and nothing was on the ground.


----------



## h2ofwlr

I just do not get it with some here... :iroll: The USFWS has said it is ILLEGAL to hunt rolled corn fields inlcuding setting up between the roost and the field and yet some have alluded to that is what they are doing, and some even have pics showing the killed geese in a rolled corn field, which all can be used agianst you to cite you for hunting a known baited fields. Trust me, the USFWS is looking at the various web sites reports for illegal tactics as I heard they were looking into some of the "monster" kills this spring on another site... Heck I was checked Friday AM by the USFWS just north of DL as they were looking for hunters hunting baited fields.... and another guy posted that some were cited the previous week. Hello hget a clue...

I feel this sets a very poor example for the young hunters or for that matter other hunters too, to basically brag about hunting baited fields. oke: Enough said.

As for the report, yes there are still SNows in ND. But be prepared to drive baeu coupe miles to find them, unless you get lucky. As for the report of geese between DL and Lakota, funny how they were gone on Thursday afternoon as the framer siad they pulled out 2 days before... I basically only found smaller flocks, most in rolled corn as I scouted Thursday PM  Some geese were heading north Friday at sunup. I traveled 350 miles of gravel/field roads on Friday alone in 3 Northern tire counties and came up with 2 flocks of 1k ea and 2 of 5-7k each, one had 1 mile of sheet water around it which in my book made it not an option, and the other was in untilled barley field accesable with my trailer. I had a good shoot Sat AM, but many banked upwind of me which made for a twisting behind the blind shots from the layout blind so my shooting was subpar. But I got a bunch. I saw many small to medium flocks heading north until 9:30am sat AM and still more in the afternoon too.

Those gravel roads take a toll on the vehicle/trailer as had a 12" seperation on the truck tire on SatPm which had to be replced, bent bumper the weekend before, and almost bald trialer tires... So those asking exactly where the birds are, why should we that do put lots of miles and abuse on our vehicles, give up such info of exact spots? So I think I'll stay :gag: like the others.

On Sunday I did poorly as the geese did not cooperate at all in the field in was at in N Central ND. I wish that CA geese were legal, I literally had over 2K of them at under 30 yds that morning... with flocks of up to 200 hovering above me at 20 yds. But there is always the luck factor--being at the right place at the right time and run across a pile of them right away...

Long story short, there still are snows in ND if you are willing to scout for them.

Time for me to get working to pay off my massive CC gas bill from spring snow goose hunting... dd:


----------



## Decoyer

I agree, talk of breaking the law shouldn't be on this forum, when the law is clear.... Whats it say when the State GNF refuses to cite people for hunting these fields??? The law is BS.


----------



## Chris Schulz

It doesnt bother me to give up a spot that i hunted once this year. Its not my property anyways and im done hunting for the spring season if someone wants to take advantage of it go ahead. Plus birds might not even be there the next day. If you want to go hunting there more power to you and good luck!

Kill as many carp as you can!!! :beer:


----------



## goosekiller9

Well boys, went out south of town yesterday and found 12 Snows and blues. (day before there were 5k)Could have just been in a dif. area. We got eight of them in different spots. Found 3 wounded ones in sloughs, which made my dog pretty tired after chasing them a half mile threw two foot of water. We had one bird go down about a half mile away so we went to get him and sure as heck he landed next to to bigs snows, they got up and landed in the field so after we picked up our bird we went after them and sure as hell, we got up to them 2 about 70 yards away and shot, one dropped about 40 yards later, and when i picked him up, he had a little jewelry for me. Nice leg band, I was so surprised to get one, never shot a leg band on a snow, a colored one before though. It was awesome, never would have guessed it this late in the year. All the birds were matures, no juvies shot this year
I still cant get it out of my mind even though it dont compare to Hoggr shooting 4 in one day. Sorry bout the detail


----------



## Perry Thorvig

All I can do is wish I was there. It sounds like you have a had a really nice late spring hunt.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i was down in south dakota the past couple of days and saw a few snow still around down there. the biggest concentration i saw was maybe only a couple of hundred though. the farthest south i saw snows was about 20 miles south of souix falls. there was 1 snow in a field with some honkers.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

mallard and ChrisP shot 95 this morning.

Makes for a rough day at work missing it.  Nice work guys, your timing this spring has been awesome.


----------



## bigblackfoot

Went out this morning and shot 18. 6 Were juvies the rest were adults. We would have done alot better but the wind died. Either way it was a good time. Anybody else do any hunting this weekend?


----------



## cgreeny

Well it finally happened this weekend. We finally found some birds got permission and the damn things decoyed the next morning. we shot 46 and were out of the field by 10 am. We shot 65 in two days and that was a great time and I am sure the boys from montana had fun. If you can get out there were still birds out there on Sunday. The farmers are getting after it though, alot of burning and a ton of planting going on, so who ever can get out after them still good luck.


----------



## goosekiller9

not many juvies this year


----------



## Matt Fiala

Just curious if anybody is going to be going out this weekend?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

It sounds like a few of us will but we're not sure yet. Walleyes are biting real close to home and they tend to be a bit better eating.


----------



## goosekiller9

^ Napolian Dinomite^


----------



## Drew Willemsen

lets not get started quoting that movie, we'll never stop!! :lol:



> FRIKKEN IDIOTS!!!


----------



## mallard

The farmers are getting everything worked up now and goose numbers are deteriorating rapidly.If you really want to get out one last time,ask the farmer first as they may be planning on working that field the same day.


----------



## Matt Fiala

Hey chris, Drew and I would love to get out once more if you know of anybody going get a hold of us maybe we can join forces or something.
:beer:


----------



## Chris Schulz

"Hey drew gimme some of your tots"!

Yeah it would be nice to get out one last time befor the seasons over. Ill check around.

:beer:


----------



## Whitetail Thumper

Scratched down fourteen more on wednesday south of town. some of the dumbest birds of the season. When we jumped up to shoot, they looked at us and started to swim out into the water.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Matt Fiala said:


> Hey chris, Drew and I would love to get out once more if you know of anybody going get a hold of us maybe we can join forces or something.
> :beer:


To be honest, we've already got 6 guys and you're the fourth person to ask today. 

Unless some guys drop out we're full, but I'd like to hook up sometime in the future for sure.


> "Well, I have all your equipment in my locker. You should probably come get it 'cause I can't fit my nunchucks in there anymore."


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Saturday was weird. I almost didn't hunt this weekend but we thought we'd take ONE last shot before hanging up the decoys. The birds didn't come off the roost until 10 a.m. We were almost unsure if the day would work until a few singles came in with no food in the crops. So it was only a matter of time.

I've never experienced anything like it and probably never will. The hunt is a blur, but I've got almost 3 hours of solid film ( which will be edited and available soon  ). 6 shooters and we ran out of shells. We harvested a whopping 335 over the decoys in one sitting. gandergrinder and I just got done cleaning 190 of them (which took almost as long as the hunt). Should make for a few sticks of jerky.  ZERO BANDS...that's just our luck.

I will post up a video trailer as soon as it's ready and the video will be available this summer.


----------



## gandergrinder

I still can't believe it. It was just one of those days. I can't believe there are geese as far south as we were yet.

My shoulder is black and blue, my body aches from running down cripples and running back to the decoys. I spent almost 3.5 hours cleaning birds and I've never been so happy.

We shot a ross/snow cross that I found when we were cleaning. Kind of a neat bird. Hopefully Chris will post it up. It was a good end to the season. Maybe next weekend I can relax and catch a few eyes.


----------



## GooseBuster3

I still cant believe it happened. The weather and everything else couldnt have happend at better time then yesterday. It will for sure be a day to remember. And the best part is I can watch it over and over again!! I could not believe that Chris, Jed,Scott had the power to lay down the gun and pick up the video camera!! Thanks guys! You taped the best snow goose hunts ever on film!!
I am still in shock!


----------



## Madison

Good looking Pic GB3!!

JEd and Chris thanks for cleaning them birds.. I OWE YOU BIG TIME!!

I can taste them brats already!! :beer: :beer:

madison.


----------



## Shu

WOW - nice job guys


----------



## fowlhunter7

Sweet pic Can't wait to see the trailer!


----------



## mallard

I think you should post the picture of Madison laying in the birds.GG said it looked like a photo shot for playgirl :lol: .That was a heck of a lot of fun!


----------



## Chris Schulz

Holey Shi#. nice hunt guys. cant wait to see the video footage. cleaning all those geese would suck but just the number of them is awsome!

:beer:


----------



## Matt Jones

DAMN!


----------



## J.D.

Nice going!!!!! That is crazy, I cant wait to see the video! :beer:


----------



## Springer

Hey GB3 you think pheasant hunting is easy. If you could shoot that many birds snow goose hunting must be even easier. You must have gotten a lot of help from the others in the NoDak crew.

I guess you should have had me pick u up those shell.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose

Way to go boys and over decoys too. :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Geez....everyone should get in on a hunt like that at least once.I've been hunting snows for 40 years and have never had anything close to that.... :beer:


----------



## Ty

Great job Chris!!!!!!!!!!

I just talked to a buddy who just got back from Canada and he said that next year I gotta go. LOTS OF DEAD BIRDS!


----------



## brobones

Congrads you guys, great picture Chris that is a pile of birds. Any more details on the hunt how many decoys what was the setup? Concealment whites or blinds. Wow that would have been a blast.. :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder

We were set up about 3/4 of a mile off the roost. I think we set up around 450 windsocks give or take and we hunted out of blinds set in the downwind part of the dekes. We had two ecallers running with 4 speakers each.

The day started out slow. We had a few singles and one small flock of ross come in. Then the wind started to blow and it started snowing on us. That really got the birds moving out on the roost as they were shifting to get out of the strong wind. Once the wind picked up the flood gates opened and they started coming in low. They came in small bunches most of the time, usually less than 10. The biggest flock was maybe 50 birds. We would shoot and they would go back to the water. We had a period of about 2 hours were it was almost continuous birds coming in. Shoot, load your gun, close the blind doors wait 20 seconds and shoot again.

We had so many dead birds in front of the decoys that they actually started flaring from them. Luckily I brought an extra gun along as 3 of the guys guns broke down and would not fire. One of them quit entirely and two of them would fire occasionally.

I'll let you guys in on a little secret. Two of the guns that broke down were Benelli's and one was their high end auto. The other was a high end Browning. The most expensive guns are not always the best. My $300 Remington 1100 that I have had for 14 years never quit firing and neither did my 870 Wingmaster. The one Super X2 kept going as well.


----------



## brobones

Thanks Gg for the details, I am looking for a semi for my boy with that info in hand it will make my choice a bit easier. :lol:


----------



## MnDiver

Yes, it was proven that I'm due for a more dependable shotgun. I might have to consider a Remington this time around.. Thank God for Jed

It'll be a day in the Decs I'll never forget.

All I heard in my sleep last night was Hustad Hollering:

RELOAD!! RELOAD!!! RELOAD!!!



Nothing short of AMAZING


----------



## mallard

Hey Jon,Are you still shaking?All I heard last night was my ears ringing(joke).Thanks for not nailing everyone on the price of shells.You could have sold me shells for 20.00$/box and I wouldnt have batted an eye at that point.I found out what was wrong with my beretta.A piece of the gas piston that broke last weekend was lodged behind the bolt,and wouldnt allow the shells to eject.Beretta/benneli,performance worth the price?I am thinking about getting a X2,Tyler tested tough!


----------



## gandergrinder

I never go out into the field without an extra shotgun. It is a very cheap piece of insurance. Having a broken gun can turn a great day into one filled with frustration. You're not the first person to thank me for bringing an extra gun.

Better to have and not need then to need and not have. :beer:


----------



## brobones

I know that my Benelli has not failed me as yet. I do know that it does need a very good cleaning I have shot with guys with the win X2 that have failed during hunts to. I think it just matters on how well you look after it and clean the gun..


----------



## GooseBuster3

I havent cleaned mine X2 all spring. And who knows how many cases of shells went through it. :lol:


----------



## mallard

I know that Tyler rarely cleans his gun.When it starts getting sticky,he spits in it and it works fine.I clean mine after every hunt.The next time I go out,I am taking GG's advise and bringing the 870 along.


----------



## gandergrinder

I agree that how well the gun is taken care of makes a difference. I'm getting off tangent here but a person really needs to look at what type of hunter they are. If you are not willing to clean your gun then an auto is just not for you. It will only lead to headaches. Alot of guys like Benelli's but this is like the 9th and 10th Benelli I have seen quit working while I have been out hunting. The very reason I will not buy one. One guy had an M1 Super 90 out there and that gun did work fine. So who really knows.


----------



## brobones

I always have my O&U in the truck if needed. I never leave home without a backup. Like GG said earlier you always have a back up gun .


----------



## Gooseman678

Where were these birds all shot at? liek what part of the state. How many birds did u guys figure were on the roost u set up by..... nice work


----------



## gandergrinder

South Central part of the state. There were maybe 8 to 9 thousand birds. There are still alot of birds around the country side. A friend of mine called and said there were still birds in the Devils Lake Basin area as well. Some of the areas are starting to get worked up and planted so make sure you talk to the farmers. Most of them will be glad to get the geese off the fields and out of the area now that they are doing some planting.


----------



## tbuc

Amazing! Sounds like an awesome hunt. Great job!


----------



## Drew Willemsen

> I'll let you guys in on a little secret. Two of the guns that broke down were Benelli's and one was their high end auto.


Well no wonder you guys got 3 hrs of solid footage! :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam

Deleted

**** it!


----------



## goosecommander

Is that rolled corn you guys were in?? :roll:


----------



## gandergrinder

I was thinking this would happen. I am not suprised that people would be upset by this picture and I can see to some extent why some individuals would find this disrespectful to the game.

I think I speak for everyone who was there when I say that we have the utmost respect for the game we hunt. I am going to remove the picture because I it seems to be upsetting some individuals.

I am dissappointed that it had to come to this. All we wanted to do was share our experience with others. The day has come were the PETA people are influencing what we do and who we share that with even when it was done within the law. That is a sad day in my opinion. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W

Gander....I see no reason to remove the picture.You did not break any laws and the birds were harvested ethically.They were also all used.Hold your head up and don't be unhappy just because of what some group who is totally against hunting of ANY kind might not like it.....

I would guess that 99% of us here envy that kind of hunt,and would have done the same......although I don't think I'd want to clean that many or face my wife with a pickup full of geese.


----------



## Decoyer

EXACTLY Ken.... hold your head high, you guys experienced something that you will NEVER forget, it represents how hard you guys have worked at it. And if the anti's don't like it... **** em. This is who we are.


----------



## dblkluk

Ken said it! You guys have every right to be proud of that hunt. No matter what, theres always going to be haters out there, and 99% of them are jealous they weren't there with you!! 
Excellent job guys!


----------



## Squeeker

I have made this argument before, but I got blasted for it a while back on this very forum, so I will try a different angle.

I don't think anyone would dispute the fact that you would have had a lifetime hunt, while doing everything ethically and within the law.

Consider this though. Is your hunting lifestyle (as it is now) something that is guarenteed for your lifetime? Or is it a constant battle through the legal system, with law makers, etc. year after year? I know that many members on this forum are very politically motivated, and that is the only way to be, but why is it that you have to be like that to begin with? I'm guessing that one of those reasons that you are in the political arena is to ensure that you continue to win the battle against animal rights groups such as PETA.

So then my question is, why make it tougher on yourselves? Why display a photo of someone "swimming" in a pile of dead geese?

If a PETA member took that photo to a lawmaker, it makes it tougher for that lawmaker to defend your actions. It really looks like showboating at this point, rather than an attempt at reducing the Snow goose populations. What could a lawmaker/political leader really respond with at that point, in your defense? "Because it is legal?!"


----------



## Bruce

Hey boys, You were lucky I scared all the birds out of SD. Nice day and I loved the pic. The spring hunt is set up so you kill lots of geese. Good job and next time remember me.


----------



## Rick Acker

I have no problem with the photo, but I can see where Anti's and Peta people would. Just like many people look down on guys/gals driving around with Deer on the hood of their car now. Times have changed and we have to be careful not to give them any ammunition. I know it sucks, it is what is...Congrats on hunt, most of us will never experience anything like that in our lives!


----------



## Goosepride

Gander -

You should put some of the photos in your photo album or PM me a few pics. I'd like to see some pics. Anxious for the video.

Those people griping need to understand that you guys helped the population that day, not made it worse.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

First off, I don't think near as many people know how serious the Snow Goose population is. If they did I think they would reconsider some of their accusations. If they saw a picture of thousands of dead geese due to Avian Cholera or if they saw videos of dying goslings due to lack of food I'd hope they would wake up a little bit. The Tundra is one of the last true natural habitats in North America which is already vanishing fast. It's a fact that once a coastal marsh grassland is rooted up by Snow Geese it takes a hundred years or more to re-establish itself again. Not only does that leave snow geese with food problems, but the whole existing habitat and wildlife around it will be hurt also.The problem is that the public doesn't know the full extent of the problem but they always throw in their two cents before thinking twice. The brutal truth is that even liberal hunting methods aren't doing a damn thing. Harvest numbers are going down even with the new regulations. I think within the next 5 to 10 years things are just going to get worse. If people don't like hunters killing hundreds of birds at a time then what will they say when the Game and Fish from all three countries of the Migratory Bird Act take things into their own hands and begin mass killings to reduce the population, and I have a good hunch those birds won't be cleaned and brought home and put in the freezer. So the only thing I have to say to people complaining about mass killings of geese is to come up with a better solution since they seem to have all the answers.


----------



## djleye

I don't think anyone here has said they were against the kill, the controversy here seems to be the display of it. This being a hunting forum, I really don't have a problem with the pictures. I personally wouldn't lay in the birds or arrange them in a number but I don't have a problem if others are doing it. I don't care what others do. I suppose that it might become ammunition for the antis but there are tons of places to get those and this isn't the only site for that. In fact, this is probably one of the most tasteful sites for pictures I have seen. There is a nice mix of animal harvests as well as scenes and living animals. Anything can be misconstrued to look good for one side or another in the large scale of a hunting debate but should we have to worry about it enough that we can no longer display our game or have mounts done??? I think not.
As I said before to each their own on how they display their pictures, but *as long as the game is taken legally and within the confines of the season*................have at it!!!


----------



## Maverick

> The day has come were the PETA people are influencing what we do and who we share that with even when it was done within the law.


Seriously!!! All I can say is ..."If it isn't one ****ing thing, it's another"
Everything about it was legal and now people are looking down on it! :eyeroll: 
WOW what a country it is turning out to be!!!!!Our grandparents are turning in their coffins about this!


> If they saw a picture of thousands of dead geese due to Avian Cholera or if they saw videos of dying goslings due to lack of food I'd hope they would wake up a little bit


Hmmmm.........Yep your right about that! Then they would blame us for using steel instead of tungsten?


> If a PETA member took that photo to a lawmaker, it makes it tougher for that lawmaker to defend your actions. It really looks like showboating at this point, rather than an attempt at reducing the Snow goose populations. What could a lawmaker/political leader really respond with at that point, in your defense? "Because it is legal?!"


The funny thing is that...It is all legal, and yes that's how HE SHOULD BE defending you!
It sickens me to read people chastizing them for a great deed at hand! That day you guys help the population sustain it's population! If people are going to show this picture as a bad way to handle management then I would throw a picture of Avian Cholera and thousands dieing a painful and catastrofic disease.
Good job guys and hang your heads high!

Funny all the comments are coming from Sportsman and not actually PETA! I know some of you are trying to avoid such conflicts but maybe it's time for a big conflict of this nature to straighten out what's not straight!
Kind of like the Civil War!
It saddens me as well!!!!
Especially on a HUNTING web site

My question is WHY make it a bigger deal than it is. After PETA reads this stuff they get ideas, and where did they come from? The sportsman looking at this in a negative way! For we are the ones who know the right from the wrong!


----------



## gandergrinder

Let's just let the whole thing go. This is a snow goose report thread and it is not serving any useful purpose anymore.

In the history of Nodak Outdoors I have never felt more upset or frustrated over a topic. Words cannot describe how terrible I feel over all of this. If the picture offended anyone I offer my sincere apology. It was never meant to be disrespectful towards the game we all love or be detrimental to the hunting community. I wish I could go back in time and change the way things went.

I wish all of you luck the rest of the snow goose season and hope you have a great summer.

Jed Fluhrer


----------

